# OWL-Treffen Sommer 2011



## JENSeits (1. Juli 2011)

So, 

damit wir hier genau über das Thema diskutieren können.
Bitte nehmt an der Umfrage teil!

Damit wir vorran kommen bitte nur Themen-bezogene Posts 


Ersteinmal gehts um *Wann*!
Danach geht's dann zu Wo und Was und Wie über 



LG Jens


----------



## gooni11 (1. Juli 2011)

gooni ...........23.7 ten......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (1. Juli 2011)

Schon ein paar Ideen zur Location und zum Ablauf? 
Gemeinsame Tour, Treff zum Grillen und Saufen, ...


----------



## kris. (1. Juli 2011)

Ideal wär nen Treffpunkt zu dem man nach der gemeinsamen Tour zurückkehren kann.
Ist dann auch für die gut, die mit dem Auto von weiter weg kommen...
Sowas wie der Bienenschmidt wär klasse, weil im Wald gelegen. Aber der liegt nicht so richtig gut in der Mitte, obwohl, weit zur Autobahn ist es nicht...


----------



## JENSeits (1. Juli 2011)

ok ich würde sagen der Termin ist geklärt!

*Samstag, der 23.7.2011*



wollen wir eine Tour fahren? nur ein wenig an einer Abfahrt rumspielen?


----------



## Domme02 (1. Juli 2011)

bin für Tour aber hab kein Auto um iwo hinzukommen^^


----------



## kris. (1. Juli 2011)

na, DU kannst doch wohl mit dem Bike kommen


----------



## slang (1. Juli 2011)

also, Termin steht ja, kommen wir zum Ort.

Ich könnte wohl Garten mit Grillmöglichkeit anbieten. Wär dann Bielefeld Mitte (33609) Wer möchte könnte sogar zelten.

Aber nur wenn gut Wetter ist. 
Ich will euch Lumpenpack bei Regen nicht inner Wohnung haben 

slang


----------



## gooni11 (2. Juli 2011)

In Brackwede am Senner Waldbad ist eine Grillhütte die man mieten kann , bis 15 Personen glaub ich. Da könnte man auch Zelten ... Ist gleich ein Platz dran.... Abends vielleicht noch freesbee spielen oder was weis ich... http://www.bielefeld.de/de/un/uagrfr/grillen/

Der in Sennestadt hört sich noch besser an!!

Allerdings ist das auch nicht in der Mitte! Eine Tour wär ab Sennestadt auch kein Thema da es bis zum Hermannsweg nur  ca 500 m sind


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. Juli 2011)

Der Fairness halber brauchen wir aber noch Alternativen von der Weser-/Wiehengebirge-Fraktion. Sollte so ein Treffen regelmäßig stattfinden, so könnte es abwechselnd entweder im Teuto oder an der Weser sein. Da ich selbst noch nie im Wiehengebirge Biken war, würde mich das auch reizen. Am besten nehmen wir nen Treffpunkt ziemlich weit oben mit schönen Abfahrten. Habt ihr da eigentlich nen Lift?


----------



## pecto69 (2. Juli 2011)

Moinz

Am 25ten oder 26ten fahren wir in Urlaub, falls ich mit Caravan packen fertig bin würde
ich gerne teilnehmen wenn "Neue" auch erwünscht/ertragen sind/werden .... 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (2. Juli 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> würde
> ich gerne teilnehmen wenn "Neue" auch erwünscht/ertragen sind/werden ....



klar.


----------



## slang (2. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> freesbee spielen




Genau, am besten mit deinen Laufrädern


----------



## gooni11 (2. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Genau, am besten mit deinen Laufrädern



.... pass auf duuuuuuu SACK...


----------



## unchained (3. Juli 2011)




----------



## JENSeits (4. Juli 2011)

*Also ich finde Bielefeld ist gar nicht so schlecht - da hätte man viele Alternativen fürs abendliche Programm. Zudem sollte da jeder irgendeine Möglichkeit haben hinzukommen.

Ich denke als MTB-Spot ist das auch nicht verkehrt. Ob man sich dann in CC oder AM aufteilt ist dann die Frage  Vllt ja sogar "Gravity".

Danke an Slang schonmal fürs Angebot - das wäre natürlich richtig Klasse! 



Wie sehr ihr das?*


----------



## MightyMike (4. Juli 2011)

Sehr gute Idee Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (4. Juli 2011)

Passt schon.


----------



## gooni11 (4. Juli 2011)

Mir solls auch recht sein.....

Slaaaaaang! 

Sach was......


----------



## slang (4. Juli 2011)

Hi,
wie soll denn so ungefähr der Rahmen aussehen?
Der ganze Tag mit Touren oder so, oder nur abends treffen und    ?
Als Ausgangspunkt für Trailtouren ist von mir eher suboptimal. (Grob in Nähe der Radrennbahn) Geht natürlich schon, ca 5km bis zum Teuto

slang


----------



## kris. (4. Juli 2011)

Wir können das ja auch 2-teilen. Wer touren möchte trifft sich ein paar Stunden früher dort und fährt los um dann wieder da zu sein, wenn die restlichen Säufer eintreffen...


----------



## JENSeits (4. Juli 2011)

Kris Vorschlag gefällt 
Bei Bedarf könnte man ja Autos / Gepäck vorher bei dir deponieren ?!


----------



## gooni11 (4. Juli 2011)

Ich find das so auch gut .... "krisses" Vorschlag gefällt.. Jo Jo


----------



## kris. (4. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bei Bedarf könnte man ja Autos / Gepäck vorher bei dir deponieren ?!



Genau so meinte ich das.


----------



## slang (4. Juli 2011)

Können wir so machen,
gerne auch Bikes bei mir im Keller deponieren. Ich verlier dann irgendwann den Schlüssel 

Ich verfasse gleich mal noch nen Text, mach grad mal nen Foto


----------



## gooni11 (4. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Können wir so machen,
> gerne auch Bikes bei mir im Keller deponieren. Ich verlier dann irgendwann den Schlüssel
> 
> Ich verfasse gleich mal noch nen Text, *mach grad mal nen Foto*



nein nein .... Nich hör auf.... Kein Bild von dir ... Nein


----------



## Domme02 (4. Juli 2011)

Bielfeld hört sich gut an...gute Zuganbindung 



JENSeits schrieb:


> *Ob man sich dann in CC oder AM aufteilt ist dann die Frage  Vllt ja sogar "Gravity".
> *


hmm also ich würd sagen, wenn wir was machen dann fahren wir auch alle zusammen oder?  
Wenn einem eine Abfahrt zu heftig ist kann er ja schieben und die anderen warten oder so. Und ne richtige Gravity Strecke mit Drops und allem hat doch wahrscheinlich eh keiner da in bielefeld, oder?
Und wenn ihr mit euren Kieslastern nicht hinterherkommt, wird eben langsamer gefahren. Alles schön gechillt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (4. Juli 2011)

Also,
das ganze steht und fällt natürlich mit der Zahl der Teilnehmer, 10-20 geht relativ locker, jenseits der 30 wirds dann schon etwas schwieriger.
(rechne ich erstmal aber auch nicht mit)

ich wohn zur Miete in nen 7 Parteien Haus( und würd auch gern noch nen Weile hier bleiben, also benehmen )

Heißt, es gibt ein Bad, wo auch das Klo angesiedelt ist. Wenn jetzt zig Leute nach ner Tour duschen wollen, zwischendrin auch noch jemand Pipi machen will,wird man schon warten müssen.

Mal zwei Bildchen.

die Grillgelegenheit:





der Garten ansich, rechts an der Seite ist die Grillecke






Gepäck deponieren ist kein Thema und in den Keller passen locker 10 Räder( falls ich vorher noch zum Aufräumen komm   )

Wenn mehr als 10 kommen, wird der Grill noch vergrößert werden müssen, wenn einer da was anbieten kann, gerne.
Stühle und Tische muß ich gucken, geht vielleicht was über die Arbeit, weiß ich noch nicht. Auch hier , wenn einer da was hat....
So nen kleines Pavillion könnt auch was sein, falls es doch mal regnet.

Die Fraktion vom Wiehen, und auch andere weiter entfernt Wohnende könnten hier auch zelten, wie gesagt. Nur eben ein Klo, wie gesagt.

Deswegen, kurze Anmeldung ,in welchen Rahmen man teilnehmen möchte, fänd ich, wär Vorraussetzung.  
So, das waren erst mal meine bisherigen Überlegungen dazu.


slang


----------



## slang (4. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> nein nein .... Nich hör auf.... Kein Bild von dir ... Nein



Sack, elender...


----------



## Domme02 (4. Juli 2011)

joa mehr braucht man nicht denke ich 
...mehr als 20 würden auch auf keinen fall kommen. eher weniger


----------



## JENSeits (4. Juli 2011)

Ich denke dann haben wir unsere Location gefunden 
Sieht wirklich gut aus 
Grill und Stühle bekommen wir bestimmt zusammen. Sonst muss ich halt Dads Auto (bin ich nicht drauf verichert ) und den Anhänger entführen, wäre aber die allerletzte Option!

Soweit sogut 

Wenn da alle zustimmen sammeln wir die Essensbestellungen, oder?


----------



## kris. (4. Juli 2011)

Mir ists recht. Jetzt muss ich nur einen finden der mich von Detmold aus mitnimmt damit ich nicht fahren muss.


----------



## JENSeits (4. Juli 2011)

Nimmste nen Zelt mit oder kein kleines Auto und dann darfste Mittags bestimmt wieder am Straßenverkehr teilnehmen


----------



## slang (4. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Mir ists recht. Jetzt muss ich nur einen finden der mich von Detmold aus mitnimmt damit ich nicht fahren muss.



Ich dachte solche wie du sind eh außerhalb aller Verkehrsregeln.
Wenn ich nen Auto hätte, stände hinten drauf: ich bremse auch für Yetis


----------



## JENSeits (4. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Wenn ich nen Auto hätte, stände hinten drauf: ich bremse auch für Yetis


----------



## kris. (4. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Wenn ich nen Auto hätte, stände hinten drauf: ich bremse auch für Yetis



Hehe, klasse Idee eigentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Juli 2011)

Klingt doch schon richtig gut! Bzgl. des Grillguts und der Getränke müssen wir uns auch noch einig werden. Ich wäre auch bereit, sofern noch jemand mitkommt, zu Kleinemaas nach Verl oder zu Tönnies in Rheda zu fahren um das Fleisch zu besorgen. Wie wir das mit der Bezahlung machen sollten wir aber vorab klären. 

... und Abends dann nen großes Lagerfeuer in Slang's Garten!  ... ich sag nur WACKEN!!! 
Vielleicht bringt Udo ja seine Gitarre mit und spielt ein paar alte Songs von Johnny Cash!


----------



## slang (4. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... und Abends dann nen großes Lagerfeuer in Slang's Garten!  ... ich sag nur WACKEN!!!



Das aber nur, wenn DU der ausgehungerten Meute nen ordentlichen Tabledance in rosa Pömps hinlegst


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Das aber nur, wenn DU der ausgehungerten Meute nen ordentlichen Tabledance in rosa Pömps hinlegst



Das kannste knicken!  ... werde vor lauter Scham mit nem angeklebten Bart und Sonnenbrille erscheinen.


----------



## gooni11 (5. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Klingt doch schon richtig gut! Bzgl. des Grillguts und der Getränke müssen wir uns auch noch einig werden. Ich wäre auch bereit, sofern noch jemand mitkommt, zu Kleinemaas nach Verl oder zu Tönnies in Rheda zu fahren um das Fleisch zu besorgen. Wie wir das mit der Bezahlung machen sollten wir aber vorab klären.



Jo da wär ich dabei wenn keiner was dagegen hat ? Wie läuft es mit der Bezahlung?
Besondere wünsche essensmäßig?!


----------



## JENSeits (5. Juli 2011)

Ne dagegen habe ich nichts 
Die Bezahlung .. entweder überweisen wir im Vorfeld (das sicherste für die Fleischholer) oder vor Ort. Mir ist es letztenendes egal 
Wenn ihr das Essen holt solltet ihr das auch bestimmen dürfen!

Ich denke Steack, Wurst, ggf. Schaschlik oder Frikadellen, Ketchup / Majo / Senf, dann Salate (können wir ja auch mitbringen) und ein wenig Brot, dann reicht das doch dicke 

Hast du genug Teller / Besteck da, Stefan, oder wollen wir das lieber mit Pappsachen machen? Becher etc sind ja auch nicht soo schwer zu besorgen 



Just my 2 cents.


----------



## slang (5. Juli 2011)

Hi,
ach du Schreck,ist ja doch etwas Logistik erforderlich 
Also, Besteck und Gläser ist nicht das Problem, Teller muß ich mal schauen, notfalls Pappe.

Getränke würd ich am besten im Vorfeld organisieren, am besten kurze Nachricht, was so gewünscht ist. Hier um die Ecke ist nen guter Bierverlag, da kann man auch Kisten mischen.
Die würd ich auch mal fragen, ob sie ein/zwei Bierzeltgarnituren zum Verleih hätten.

Beim Fleisch hat sich Lars ja schon angeboten, sollte denke ich mit Vorkasse laufen. 1. wirds damit etwas verbindlicher, und 2. bleibt auch keiner aufnem Berg Fleisch hängen.

Salate müsste man nochmals klären.

Aber nichtzuviel Planung machen, notfalls kann man direkt am Samstag auch noch was ranschaffen. 
Ich erinner nochmal daran, dass das nur bei brauchbarem Wetter vernünftig  hinhaut.
Nen paar Leute ginge auch in der Wohnung, aber wenns dann zuviele wären, ziehe ich die Bremse.
Sorry für meine Vorsicht, nen paar Leute kenn ich ja mittlerweile persönlich und hab bei denen auch erstmal soweit Vertrauen, aber bisher ist ja unklar, wer sich da wirklich einfindet.

Halbwegs fest zugesagt habe ich bisher so verstanden:
Lars,
Jens
Angelo
Kris
Bei domme02 und MightyMike ist es mir nicht ganz klar

slang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (5. Juli 2011)

Das ist auch vollkommen in Ordnung so Stefan, das wird jeder hier verstehen 

Dann können wir jetzt ja immer alle schön artig aufessen damits an dem Tag auch mit dem Wetter klappt 

Was gäbe es, wenns für Stefans Wohnung zuviele sind, und es regnet für Alternativen? Am Besten wäre dann ja auch im Bielefelder Raum


----------



## gooni11 (5. Juli 2011)

So...dann noch einmal... 

Wer ist am 23 zum Treffen definitiv dabei??

Slang.................
Gooni.............. Ja
Domme.............
Kris..................ja 
Jenseits............
Theshot............
Sumsemann......
Waldwichtel.......ja
Rolfk................
Huskyspeed......

Ich würde dann mit waldi Fleisch pappteller Becher und Besteck besorgen von Kleinemaas.
Ich rechne mal 2 Steaks  und 2 Würstchen pro Person + pappteller !

Ich denke so 7 Euro pro Person sollte hinkommen


----------



## MightyMike (5. Juli 2011)

ich würde kurz vorbeischauen, oder wenn ihr tour macht mitfahren wenns okay ist


----------



## gooni11 (5. Juli 2011)

Möchtest du mit grillen?


----------



## MightyMike (5. Juli 2011)

eher nicht..und wenn dann würde ich mir ein magerzeug besorgen, versuche grad wegen klettern abzuspecken


----------



## kris. (5. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> slang.................
> Gooni.............. Ja
> domme.............
> Kris..................ja
> ...


.


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Juli 2011)

Wer ist am 23 zum Treffen definitiv dabei??

Slang.................
Gooni.............. Ja
Domme.............
Kris..................Ja 
Jenseits............
Theshot............
Sumsemann......
Waldwichtel......Selbstverständlich
Rolfk................
Huskyspeed......

__________________________________________________

Ich würde vorsichtshalber 7,- pro Person einplanen. So haben
wir etwas mehr Spielraum.

Dafür besorgen wir dann:

Steak´s (verschiedene Variationen)
Würstchen
evtl. alternative Fleischgerichte
Baguette
Papp-Teller
Besteck
Saucen (Senf, Ketchup, etc.)

Sofern alles von euch abgesegnet wurde gibts per PN die Kontodaten
für ne Vorabüberweisung (... danach setze ich mich dann ins Ausland ab)


----------



## kris. (5. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Sofern alles von euch abgesegnet wurde gibts per PN die Kontodaten
> für ne Vorabüberweisung (... danach setze ich mich dann ins Ausland ab)


 
Soooooo billig ist Last-Minute auch nicht mehr!


----------



## JENSeits (5. Juli 2011)

Bin dabei!

Preis hört sich gut an 



PS: Ich möchte bei der Tour den Northshore (siehe Stammtisch) fahren - solange er schmal ist und nicht einfach ein großer Drop


----------



## gooni11 (5. Juli 2011)

Siehe oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tangoba62 (5. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> So...dann noch einmal...
> 
> Wer ist am 23 zum Treffen definitiv dabei??
> 
> ...


----------



## unchained (5. Juli 2011)

Um wie viel Uhr gehts denn dann los? Komme um 9 Uhr am HBF Bielefeld an... frisch ausm Tunesienurlaub. Danach wär ich sofort bereit


----------



## JENSeits (5. Juli 2011)

Das ist ne gute Frage 
Rad etc musst du aber bestimmt erst noch holen, oder?


----------



## unchained (5. Juli 2011)

das müsste ich noch holen... klaro. Wäre aber auch ne sache von ner halben stunde dann dort zu sein


----------



## JENSeits (5. Juli 2011)

Hmm ich würde sagen 10-11 Uhr wäre ein gute Zeit. Dann könnte man noch in Ruhe alle Sachen zu Stefan bringen und dann mit dem Rad da aufkreuzen 

Ne Stunde mit dem Auto brauchen wir von hierhinten ja auch


----------



## kris. (5. Juli 2011)

ich finde ja wer frisch aus dem Urlaub kommt und damit auch noch rumstrunzt hat es gar nicht verdient begrillt zu werden!


----------



## pecto69 (5. Juli 2011)

Hi.

Wie es aussieht werden wir wohl schon Samstag oder Sonntag
Richtung Kroatien aufbrechen.
von daher schaffe ich es leider nicht 

Dirk


----------



## Domme02 (5. Juli 2011)

ich kann leider noch nicht festzusagen. Ich weiß leider noch nicht wie das eventuell mit Rennen an diesem Wochenende aussieht und meine anfahrt ist ja auch noch nicht so richtig geklärt....ich würd dann vllt. kurzfristig dazustoßen, plant mich aber nicht beim essen oder so ein.


----------



## 230691 (5. Juli 2011)

Geht mir genauso
Wäre schon gerne dabei, nur hab ich keine Ahnung wie ich zu euch kommen soll.
Hab ja kein Führerschein und bin das Wochenende alleine Zuhause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (5. Juli 2011)

zugfahrt kostet 10â¬....und Bikemitnahme in etwa nochmal so viel. und das ganze 2mal wegen rÃ¼ckfahrt.  wucher, dann doch lieber das bike weiter abspecken


----------



## gooni11 (5. Juli 2011)

Siehe oben


----------



## kris. (5. Juli 2011)

Ich muss an dem Samstag arbeiten und werde daher erst nachmittags dazu stossen.

@ 230691  Ich denke ich werde so gegen 15:00-15:30h aus Hiddesen losfahren. Könnte Dich also einsammeln...


----------



## Sgt.Green (5. Juli 2011)

Bin dabei !
Hatte gar nicht gesehen das es mit der Planung nach der Terminfindung schon weiter ging.


----------



## 230691 (5. Juli 2011)

Das wäre natürlich geil, wenn du mich mitnehmen würdest


----------



## Sumsemann (5. Juli 2011)

Tut mir leid Angelo...



...aber ich bin auch fest dabei!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (5. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...aber ich bin auch fest dabei!!!



Verdammt!


----------



## RolfK (5. Juli 2011)

Wer ist am 23 zum Treffen definitiv dabei??

Slang................ja
Gooni.............. Ja
Domme.............nein bzw kurz
Kris..................ja
Jenseits............Ja
Theshot............
Sumsemann......ja
Waldwichtel.......ja
Rolfk................ja - muss aber leider auch arbeiten, würde auch erst gegen 15h losfahren
Huskyspeed......ja
K star...............
Tangoba............ja
Sgt green..........
Panger lenis......
Pecto69............nein
Porta Mike .......
Stoppelhopper....
Ulrich-40...........
Unchained.......ja
Vogel23..........

Ob sich das dann mit Bike noch lohnt, weiss ich nicht. Würd aber gern den Trail da mit Northshore usw. fahren.

Für mich würden 2 Würstchen reichen, würde auch ne Kiste Alster mitbringen und vielleicht nen Nudelsalat von meiner Frau wenn gewünscht.


----------



## slang (5. Juli 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Wer ist am 23 zum Treffen definitiv dabei??
> 
> Slang................ja
> Gooni.............. Ja
> ...



Okay,also irgendwo zwischen 10-15 Leuten.
Das ist doch gut zu stemmen. 
wer hat den Interesse zu zelten?


----------



## dirkd (5. Juli 2011)

Moin zusammen,

kann man auch als nicht so regelmäßiger Forumsteilnehmer am Treffen teilnehmen?
Komme aus DT und würde dann übern H-weg anreisen.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## slang (5. Juli 2011)

Wer ist am 23 zum Treffen definitiv dabei??

Slang................ja
Gooni.............. Ja
Domme.............nein bzw kurz
Kris..................ja
Jenseits............Ja
Theshot............
Sumsemann......ja
Waldwichtel.......ja
Rolfk................ja - muss aber leider auch arbeiten, würde auch erst gegen 15h losfahren
Huskyspeed......ja
K star...............
Tangoba............ja
Sgt green.........ja
Panger lenis......
Pecto69............nein
Porta Mike .......
Stoppelhopper....
Ulrich-40...........
Unchained.......ja
Vogel23..........
dirkd.............ja

Liste erweitert.


----------



## JENSeits (5. Juli 2011)

ich wäre wohl auch zum Zelten bereit


----------



## vogel23 (6. Juli 2011)

Bin auch dabei!

würde aber gerne mal wissen was jetzt mit dem Rahmenprogramm ist!

wann und wo treffen? tour oder nicht (sowas wie gestern abend wäre doch nich schlecht)

und salat kann freundin bestimmt einen machen


----------



## wolfi (6. Juli 2011)

moin,
darf ein bergab-opa auch teilnehmen?
dann würde ich meine sau mal vorbeitreiben.
aber unverbindlich und erst späten nachmittag/frühen abend
da ich an dem besagten samstag mit open end arbeite.
für´s grillen bitte nicht mit einplanen.
ich würde mir dann bei bedarf was mitbringen...
gruß
wolfi


----------



## gooni11 (6. Juli 2011)

So...dann noch einmal...

Wer ist am 23 zum Treffen definitiv dabei??

Slang................ja
Gooni.............. Ja
Domme.............nein bzw kurz
Kris..................ja
Jenseits............Ja
Theshot............
Sumsemann......ja
Waldwichtel.......ja
Rolfk................ja
Huskyspeed......ja
K star...............
Tangoba............ja
Sgt green..........
Panger lenis......
Pecto69............nein
Porta Mike .......
Stoppelhopper....
Ulrich-40...........
Unchained.......ja
Vogel23..........ja
Dirkd...............Ja

Ich würde dann mit waldi Fleisch pappteller Becher und Besteck besorgen von Kleinemaas.
Ich rechne mal 2 Steaks und 2 Würstchen pro Person + pappteller !

Ich denke so 7 Euro pro Person sollte hinkommen


----------



## wolfi (6. Juli 2011)

ich hänge mich da mal unten dran...
könnte ich bitte dann per pn die adresse bekommen?
gruß
wolfi



gooni11 schrieb:


> So...dann noch einmal...
> 
> Wer ist am 23 zum Treffen definitiv dabei??
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (6. Juli 2011)

Hi
bekommst du rechtzeitig, wie alle anderen auch, kein Thema.

Rahmenprogramm, weiß nicht,
diejenigen die Gepäck abzuladen haben, kommen vormittags bei mir vorbei, dann gurgelt man per Bike hoch zu Teuto, da gibts dann noch en Treff mit Leuten, die direkt starten, irgendwie sowas. 
Gibt ja auch Handys wenn unterwegs noch welche aufgesammelt werden sollen.
Wobei man echt schauen sollte wieviele das dann so sind, und ob nicht doch eher 2 Gruppen.
MTB-Gruppen im Wald, dann auch noch Samstags, ich finde dass es da ne Grenze nach oben gibt, so ab 10 Leuten wird das schon ne ganz schön lange Schlange, plötzlich ist einer weg und keiner hats gemerkt, selbst schon so erlebt. Und die Spaziergänger werden auch ordentlich verschreckt.

Danach dann zum Grillen innen Garten. So würd ich es erstmal denken.


slang


----------



## kris. (6. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht findet sich für die die erst später aufschlagen (230691, RolfK, ich und wer weiss wer noch) ja ein ortskundiger Führer, der ab 16 Uhr noch ne kurze Runde in Petto hat. Sonst lasse ich der Einfachheit halber mein Bike zu Hause im Keller. Ist auch einfacher als den Hobel zu zerlegen damit er ins Auto passt.


----------



## JENSeits (6. Juli 2011)

Einfacher, mein lieber Kris ist es, wenn du zur Tour pedalierst  

Adresse reicht ja zur Not auch noch 1 Tag vorher  
Mh 2 Gruppen fÃ¤nde ich schade um ehrlich zusein, der Gedanke das wir alle zusammen fahren gefÃ¤llt mir gut. Im Teuto mag ich die âVerkehrssituationâ allerdings nicht einschÃ¤tzen.

GefÃ¤llt den Wanderern eine 20er Gruppe besser oder 2 aufeinanderfolgende 20er Gruppen?


----------



## kris. (6. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Einfacher, mein lieber Kris ist es, wenn du zur Tour pedalierst


 
Dann wär ich aber erst um 18 Uhr in Bielefeld...


----------



## slang (6. Juli 2011)

Wir schicken Gooni auf halber Strecke zurück, der soll euch dann holen.
Der kommt ja sonst eh nicht auf sein Pensum .

Ne im ernst, muß man generell nochmal etwas nach den Zeiten schauen, weiß auch nicht, ob ich da überhaupt Zeit und Nerv habe, zu  fahren.


----------



## PangerLenis (6. Juli 2011)

Wäre wirklich gerne gekommen doch fahre am 22. kurzfristig nach Ungarn

Das Nächste mal !


----------



## Sumsemann (6. Juli 2011)

Wenn wir zwei Gruppen machen würd ich wohl den Guide für ne Trail Runde machen...


----------



## slang (6. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Wenn wir zwei Gruppen machen würd ich wohl den Guide für ne Trail Runde machen...



Ich bin der Truppe  Hat Laune gemacht gestern abend.

Nee wir müssen das ja auch nicht, man kann ja auch gemeinsam losfahren, und schauen wies so geht.


----------



## slang (6. Juli 2011)

So noch mal angepasst

Slang................ja
Gooni.............. Ja
Domme.............nein bzw kurz
Kris..................ja
Jenseits............Ja
Theshot............
Sumsemann......ja
Waldwichtel.......ja
Rolfk................ja
Huskyspeed......ja
K star...............
Tangoba............ja
Sgt green..........ja
Panger lenis......
Pecto69............nein
Porta Mike .......
Stoppelhopper....
Ulrich-40...........
Unchained.......ja
Vogel23..........ja
Dirkd...............Ja
230691..........wenn er denn mitgenommen wird 


bisher 15, okay ich werd jetzt wohl mal meine bessere Hälfte einweihen müssen. 


Edit: 
Uff Jungs, gibt Stress, manchmal tauchen völlig unvorhersehbare Probleme auf. Das ist einfach nicht planbar.
Ich: ja am 23.7
Sie:Wie, Biken und besaufen??? An unserem 10. Jahrestag!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (6. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> So noch mal angepasst
> 
> Slang................ja
> Gooni.............. Ja
> ...



meinste.....
quatsch.....


----------



## slang (6. Juli 2011)

goonie siehe edit


----------



## Sumsemann (6. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Edit:
> Uff Jungs, gibt Stress, manchmal tauchen völlig unvorhersehbare Probleme auf. Das ist einfach nicht planbar.
> Ich: ja am 23.7
> Sie:Wie, Biken und besaufen??? An unserem 10. Jahrestag!!!



Ja aber... Nen besseren Tag könnt es doch dafür nicht geben


----------



## slang (6. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ja aber... Nen besseren Tag könnt es doch dafür nicht geben



Das sieht sie irgenwie anders, kommt mir jedenfalls so vor 


So, muß jetzt zur Arbeit, später mehr


----------



## kris. (6. Juli 2011)

ups...
und jetzt?


----------



## pecto69 (6. Juli 2011)

10ter iss schon Hart zum SaufBiken 
Ansonsten kommt der ja jedes Jahr, der Jahrestag..... 

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (6. Juli 2011)

Viel schlimmer ist ja das er den 10. Jahrestag vergessen hat! 
Das verzeihen einem die Frauen nicht so schnell!!! 

Bevor der Haussegen schief hängt sollten wir uns nach ner
Alternative umsehen! Kennt einer öffentliche Grillplätze in der 
Umgebung? Wie sieht es mit dem Campingplatz in BI-Quelle
aus?


----------



## Sumsemann (6. Juli 2011)

Der Angelo sitzt grad bei mir im Garten und sagte eben schon, dass er morgen sich wegen einem Grillplatz in Blfd Sennestadt erkundigen will. 

Da kann man aber wahrscheinlich nicht campen...


----------



## kris. (6. Juli 2011)

Naja, grillen ist ja erstmal das wichtigste...

Vielleicht hat ja der Rolf auch noch ne Idee für die Ecke Lemgo. *zwinkerzwinker*
Des liegt ja auch recht gut in der Mitte und ist von der Bahn über die Ostwestfalenstrasse gut zu erreichen...


----------



## dirkd (6. Juli 2011)

N´abend zusammen,

vieleicht kann man beim Bienenschmidt noch was klarmachen, falls es bei slang nicht klappt.
Der Wirt stellt jedenfalls auch schonmal seinen Grill zur Verfügung wenn sich mehrere Leute ankündigen.
Man könnte sich dort treffen, irgendwann am frühen Nachmittag, ein paar Stunden fahren und dann das ganze mit Fleisch und Bier ausklingen lassen.
Ist auf jeden Fall eine Alternative.
Ich ruf den Wirt mal an und frag nach.
Bis dahin.

Dirk


----------



## slang (6. Juli 2011)

Kinders

SPÄSSCHEN 

Wir sind erst neun Jahre zusammen, Jahrestag war auch im Mai,

wollt auch mal der Wichtel sein. 

Vergessen hatte ich ihn natürlich trotzdem 

Also alles in Ordnung


----------



## JENSeits (6. Juli 2011)

klingt gut!


----------



## RolfK (6. Juli 2011)

dirkd schrieb:


> N´abend zusammen,
> 
> vieleicht kann man beim Bienenschmidt noch was klarmachen, falls es bei slang nicht klappt.
> Der Wirt stellt jedenfalls auch schonmal seinen Grill zur Verfügung wenn sich mehrere Leute ankündigen.
> ...




Das sollte man für später mal im Auge behalten. 







slang schrieb:


> Kinders
> 
> SPÄSSCHEN
> 
> ...




Boah man, was is blos mit diesen Bielefeldern los. Immer machen se alle verückt. Vielleicht sollte man da besser nicht hinfahren, nachher färbt das noch ab


----------



## slang (6. Juli 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Boah man, was is blos mit diesen Bielefeldern los. Immer machen se alle verückt. Vielleicht sollte man da besser nicht hinfahren, nachher färbt das noch ab



Noch besser wirds wenn du erst losfährst und den Ort suchst. 
Und  dann feststellst, gibts gar nicht, und du chattest hier mit deinem eigenem multiplen Ich. 
Selbst GPS-Geräte lassen sich indoktrinieren


----------



## unchained (6. Juli 2011)

soooo ein Spinner . ich dacht schon. Kenn das von meiner alten^^


----------



## JENSeits (7. Juli 2011)

so ists


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (7. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Kinders
> 
> SPÄSSCHEN
> 
> ...



Gruppenkeile für Slang! 




slang schrieb:


> Vergessen hatte ich ihn natürlich trotzdem
> Also alles in Ordnung



Das sieht deine Freundin bestimmt anders


----------



## JENSeits (7. Juli 2011)

*Teilnehmer                | Tour                   | Grillen*

  Slang                        | x                            | x
  Gooni                        | x                            | x
  Domme                      |(x)    (vllt kurz )         | 0
  Kris                           | x                            | x
  Jenseits                     | x                            | x
  Theshot                      
  Sumsemann                | x                            | x
  Waldwichtel                | x                            | x
  Rolfk                         | x (ab 15Uhr Anreise)   | x
  Huskyspeed                | x                            | x
  K star                    
  Tangoba                    | x                             | x
  Sgt green                   | x                            | x
  Porta Mike  
  Stoppelhopper
  Ulrich-40  
  Unchained                  | x                            | x
  Vogel23                     | x                            | x
  Dirkd                         | x                            | x
  230691                      | x (Mitfahrgelegenheit)| x
  Wolfi                         | x                            | x


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. Juli 2011)

Das der Sack meine Hooters-Nummer noch toppen mußte!!! 

... dafür siehts nach dem Grillen bei Slang im Garten aus wie 3 Tage Wacken!


----------



## slang (7. Juli 2011)




----------



## JENSeits (7. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... dafür siehts nach dem Grillen bei Slang im Garten aus wie 3 Tage Wacken!



ist das ein Versprechen?


----------



## kris. (7. Juli 2011)

*Teilnehmer | Tour | Grillen*

Slang | x | x
Gooni | x | x
Domme |(x) (SUCHT MITFAHRGELEGENHEIT AUS DETMOLD! ) | 0
Kris | x (ab 15Uhr Anreise)| x  
Jenseits | x | x
Theshot 
Sumsemann | x | x
Waldwichtel | x | x
Rolfk | x (ab 15Uhr Anreise) | x
Huskyspeed | x | x
K star 
Tangoba | x | x
Sgt green | x | x
Porta Mike 
Stoppelhopper
Ulrich-40 
Unchained | x | x
Vogel23 | x | x
Dirkd | x | x
230691 | x (Mitfahrgelegenheit)| x
Wolfi | x | x


----------



## slang (7. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... dafür siehts nach dem Grillen bei Slang im Garten aus wie 3 Tage Wacken!



Ich organisier mir nen paar Hells-Angels als Ordner,

wer nicht weiß, wie die durchgreifen können, googelt mal nach "Altamont und Stones"


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ich organisier mir nen paar Hells-Angels als Ordner,
> 
> wer nicht weiß, wie die durchgreifen können, googelt mal nach "Altamont und Stones"



Na toll!!! ... dann kann ich ja mein Mongol-Trikot doch nicht anziehen!


----------



## JENSeits (7. Juli 2011)

So wir haben eine Unterkunft für die Zelte - einen Heimkehrpunkt zum grillen - genügend Teilnehmer und bestimmt gutes Wetter und Spaß.

Jetzt seid ihr Teutoraner gefragt schöne Strecken zuplanen und dann zu guiden.

Was brauchen wir sonst feines?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (7. Juli 2011)




----------



## RolfK (7. Juli 2011)

Oha, ich wusste das artet noch aus


----------



## gooni11 (7. Juli 2011)

@Waldi....
Dann rück ma Kontonummer raus... ich WILL überweisen... damit es endlich kein zurück mehr gibt.
mfg

Und zu den Touren... mann müsste rstmal wissen ob ein oder 2 Teams und wie lange die Tour dauern soll bzw kann.... das heißt es muß einigermaßen klar sein wann man losfährt!


----------



## JENSeits (7. Juli 2011)

@ gooni:  du hast Recht! 

sollten wir vllt eine CC und eine AM / EN Gruppe gründen?


----------



## Domme02 (7. Juli 2011)

@ Jenseits   Ja wär denke ich wohl nicht soo schlecht. Northshores könnten brenzlich mit meinem Scale werden. Aber dennoch reizt die "gemeinsame" tour natürlich auch. Da muss dann aber jeder entwas kürzer treten. Fragt sich also: Vollen Fahrspaß oder Disziplinen übergreifende Tour, wo vllt. nicht jeder gefordert wird aber alle dabei sind.

schreibt bei mir bitte auch mal rein, dass ich ne Mitfahrgelegenheit aus dem Raum Horn-Bad Meinberg (Detmold) suche.


----------



## slang (7. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> @Waldi....
> Dann rück ma Kontonummer raus... ich WILL überweisen... damit es endlich kein zurück mehr gibt.
> mfg
> 
> Und zu den Touren... mann müsste rstmal wissen ob ein oder 2 Teams und wie lange die Tour dauern soll bzw kann.... das heißt es muß einigermaßen klar sein wann man losfährt!



Wie kann mans am besten gestalten? 
Wenn übernächste Woche orkanartige Regengüsse übers Land ziehen, hat keiner Bock auf die ganze Aktion, und dann kann Waldi nen nachmittag lang 7 an zig Leute zurücküberweisen. 

Zu nen paar hat er vielleicht Vertrauen und würds auch auslegen, dich kennt er ja zB, ....obwohl....von dir will er wahrscheinlich deshalb weitere Sicherheiten 

Waldi, sagen wir mal 20 Leute, also 140 in Summe. 

Wenn jetzt du, ich, Gooni und sumse jeder 35 vorstrecken(sind jetzt die, die ich halbwegs kenne), hätten wir die Kohle zusammen, dann verteilen wir die Restleute auf uns vier, sozusagen Enkel. 
Jeder kriegt 4 und kümmert sich darum, das Geld einzutreiben, als Pate 
Spätestens am 23. Und wenn dann am ende doch nen paar nicht kommen, machen wir irgendwie ne Umlage auf die Anwesenden der ganzen Aktion.

Das ganze hat den Vorteil dass man am Ende schlimmstenfalls 28  in den Sand gesetzt hat. (Dafür kann mann dann 3 Tage grillen )
Und es müssen hier keine Massenüberweisungen laufen.

Was haltet ihr davon?

Zu den Touren:
Ich denke so 30-40km. Würde mir reichen  eher Trails, also etwas Spaß, nicht Kondition bolzen
Das mit zwei Gruppen war nur ne Idee, muß ja nicht so laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (7. Juli 2011)

Keine schlechte Idee Stefan!
Oder ihr überweist an mich und ich überweise es dann gesammelt. Wer an mich nicht zahlt kriegt nichts zuessen! 

Mir ist egal! 


Eine Gruppe die gemeinsam alles fährt ist auch ok! Es muss ja nicht jeder alles fahren. Ein wenig Rücksicht für jeden von jedem


----------



## the_Shot (7. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ich bin der Truppe  Hat Laune gemacht gestern abend.



Da klink ich mich doch glatt mit ein, biken - grillen - chillen


----------



## slang (7. Juli 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Da klink ich mich doch glatt mit ein, biken - grillen - chillen



Hast du ja auch lange überlegt, du harry


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Juli 2011)

So... zur Tour:

Ich währ dafür, dass wir uns erstmal alle an einem Punkt Treffen. Ideal währ der Parkplatz am Eisernen Anton.

Von dort aus machen wir dann erstmal zwei Gruppen.

Eine Trail Gruppe die ich dann leiten würde und eine cc Gruppe die z.B. Angelo anführt.
Dann kann sich jede Truppe erstmal so 2 Std austoben und wir treffen uns dann wieder alle am Parkplatz um dann noch mal ne Std. zusammen südlich des Herrmannswegs ne Rund zu drehen. Die Runde bin ich vor ein paar Tagen mit Slang, TheShot, Vogel23, Tangobar auch nach vorherigen Trails gefahren.
Hat relativ wenig Höhenmeter und ist auch für die Konditionell schwächeren, sowie die, die sich vorher schon verausgabt haben gut zu schaffen.

So kommen die Trailfreunde auch auf ihre Kosten und die cc Fahrer werden nicht durch konditionell schwächerer AM / EN Fahrer ausgebremst.


----------



## JENSeits (7. Juli 2011)

Guter Vorschlag !!
Da bin ich stark dafür!


----------



## the_Shot (7. Juli 2011)

@ Slang: ich hohl aber nicht den Wagen 

bin für Sumse's Vorschlag


----------



## pecto69 (7. Juli 2011)

Das hört sich Alles so goil an das ich auf Wiederholung hoffe ......
Dirk


----------



## slang (7. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Die Runde bin ich vor ein paar Tagen mit Slang, TheShot, Vogel23, Tangobar auch nach vorherigen Trails gefahren.
> Hat relativ wenig Höhenmeter[/SIZE] und ist auch für die Konditionell schwächeren, sowie die, die sich vorher schon verausgabt haben gut zu schaffen.
> 
> So kommen die Trailfreunde auch auf ihre Kosten und die cc Fahrer werden nicht durch konditionell schwächerer AM / EN Fahrer ausgebremst.



Das sind 800 Höhenmeter gewesen!!!!! Konditionell schwächere, ... ich geb dir gleich, eh.

@ the_shot, und ob, nen schönen alten beigen /8 

ansonsten ist sumses Vorschlag okay,
was machen wir mit Kris und Rolf? erst um 16.00 uhr starten?


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Juli 2011)

Ich meinte damit jetzt die Runde die wir nach den Trails gefahren sind. Also von da ab wo wir die Osningstr. überquert hatten.


Bei den Trails vorher werden wir schon unsere Höhenmeter machen. Das ist nun mal so... wer runter bolzen will muss immer erstmal hoch 


Die Runde danach hat aber nur so 150 Höhenmeter...


----------



## 230691 (7. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Das sind 800 Höhenmeter gewesen!!!!!



*schluck* Ich zieh wohl besser mein Ardent wieder drauf  Der rollt leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (7. Juli 2011)

Keine Bange... wir Kurbeln langsam hoch und wenn ein Trail gut gefällt, dann können wir den auch mehrmals fahren und dann hoch schieben.


----------



## slang (7. Juli 2011)

Ne echt, keine Bange,
das kann man alles schaffen,
wenn du oben bist, hast du ja auch erstmal Pause, ..............bis the_shot endlich da ist


und jetzt weg...


----------



## the_Shot (7. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ne echt, keine Bange,
> das kann man alles schaffen,
> wenn du oben bist, hast du ja auch erstmal Pause, ..............bis the_shot endlich da ist



Ja klar, da hat man mal nen echt, so richtig schlechten Tag und was ist? Es wird einem noch unter die Nase gerieben. Was kommt als nächtes? Der der mal n Fully hatte, muha

Jetzt mal Spaß bei Seite, nächstes mal dreh ich wieder Kreise um Dich:


----------



## kris. (7. Juli 2011)

Der Baum hatte auch nen schlechten Tag...


----------



## the_Shot (7. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Der Baum hatte auch nen schlechten Tag...



da geb ich Dir Recht


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Juli 2011)

@the Shot

Wie??? Du hast gar kein Fully??? 

Schade, schade, schade...


----------



## JENSeits (7. Juli 2011)

kommt bleibt beim Thema Jungs, dann können alle besser mitlesen


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. Juli 2011)

Da ich mich konditionell auch klar zu den Schwächeren zähle (saß zuletzt vor 3 Wochen aufm Bike) und nicht regelmäßig Zeit zum Biken finde, bin ich auch für Sumsemanns Vorschlag. Der ist außerdem soooo breit, da kann das restliche Fahrerfeld Windschatten fahren. 

Bzgl. der Bezahlung gefällt mir Slangs Vorschlag. Kann aber auch am Samstag morgens nochmal nachschauen ob jemand kurzfristig abgesprungen ist und dann später erst vorstrecken. Wer dann nicht zahlt bekommt Besuch vom Sumsemann und schwups ziert das eigene Bike plötzlich ein Pfandsiegel! 

Wer also schon vorher weiß das er knapp bei Kasse ist den bitte ich vorab um Meldung da ich auf Zahlungsunwillige grundsätzlich allergisch reagiere.


----------



## slang (7. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Der Baum hatte auch nen schlechten Tag...



Stimmt, er wär sonst ausgewichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (8. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> So... zur Tour:
> 
> Ich währ dafür, dass wir uns erstmal alle an einem Punkt Treffen. Ideal währ der Parkplatz am Eisernen Anton.
> 
> ...



Kann man so machen , ja


----------



## gooni11 (8. Juli 2011)

Zur Bezahlung ..... Da ich in meinen jämmerlichen Leben schon zu viele schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hab wenn es um so etwas geht und ich nicht 4 Tage hintereinander grillen möchte wär mir lieber wenn alle vorab überweisen. 

Das Geld im schlimmsten Fall zurück zu senden dauert ne halbe Stunde. 

Das ist einfach für alle am sichersten denke ich . Könnte aber auch daran liegen das ich nie Kohle hab die ich vorstrecken könnte


----------



## JENSeits (8. Juli 2011)

Ist doch auch ok!

Wie gesagt: Die "Verwaltung" kann ich auch übernehmen. Dann habt ihr den Aufwand nicht, wenn ihr das Essen schon besorgt!



LG Jens


----------



## gooni11 (8. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ist doch auch ok!
> 
> Wie gesagt: Die "Verwaltung" kann ich auch übernehmen. Dann habt ihr den Aufwand nicht, wenn ihr das Essen schon besorgt!
> 
> ...



Is mir recht.... Dann gib halt deine kontonummer.... Ich will endlich überweisen


----------



## kris. (8. Juli 2011)

Ähhhm, wer bekommt denn dann die Kohle für die Getränke?
Bisher haben wir ja meist übers Futter geredet.


----------



## gooni11 (8. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Ähhhm, wer bekommt denn dann die Kohle für die Getränke?
> Bisher haben wir ja meist übers Futter geredet.



Junge......... Du mußt dich hier auch ein bisschen konzentrieren ja..

Slang meinte er wollte beim bierdealer um die Ecke fragen wegen Fanta für dich und bierzeltgarnitur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (8. Juli 2011)

Naja, also die Ankündigung dieser Möglichkeit habe ich wohl gelesen, aber dann sind wir nicht weiter drauf eingegangen. Da wollte ich doch noch mal sicher gehen. 

Also so ein-zwei alkoholische trinke ich wohl auch. Als Chauffeur würde ich mich dann aber auch über bleifreie Weizen freuen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ist doch auch ok!
> 
> Wie gesagt: Die "Verwaltung" kann ich auch übernehmen. Dann habt ihr den Aufwand nicht, wenn ihr das Essen schon besorgt!
> 
> LG Jens



Wenn das für dich ok ist, wäre ich auch dafür! ... mich nehmen die Leutz hier eh nicht ernst!


----------



## gooni11 (8. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Wenn das für dich ok ist, wäre ich auch dafür! ... mich nehmen die Leutz hier eh nicht ernst!



Kann man ja auch nich...


----------



## JENSeits (8. Juli 2011)

Dann überweist mal artig  
PN'S schicke ich in ein paar Minuten raus!


----------



## Domme02 (8. Juli 2011)

Sumsemanns vorschlag ist wirklich perfekt!  
Wann fahren wir denn los?  Kris, RolfK (der mich vllt. netterweise mitnimmt) sind ja so um halb 4 da. Wenn ihr früher anfangt können wir dann ja später zu der "2." gemeinsamen Tour dazustoßen.


----------



## slang (8. Juli 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Sumsemanns vorschlag ist wirklich perfekt!
> Wann fahren wir denn los?  Kris, RolfK (der mich vllt. netterweise mitnimmt) sind ja so um halb 4 da. Wenn ihr früher anfangt können wir dann ja später zu der "2." gemeinsamen Tour dazustoßen.



wird am besten sein, wenn wir kurz vorher noch nen paar Handynummern austauschen,


----------



## JENSeits (8. Juli 2011)

das sowieso


----------



## Über (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

habe den Thread grad erst gefunden.
Kann/ darf man sich als unknown person noch nachmelden?

Gruß
Über


----------



## kris. (8. Juli 2011)

Also ich denke mit 2 Nicolais sollte das ÜBERhaupt kein Problem darstellen, oder?!


----------



## slang (8. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Also ich denke mit 2 Nicolais sollte das ÜBERhaupt kein Problem darstellen, oder?!


Sehe ich auch so, aber das Specialized muß weg, die werden von den niveauvollen Leuten hier gemieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (9. Juli 2011)




----------



## gooni11 (9. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, aber das Specialized muß weg, die werden von den niveauvollen Leuten hier gemieden


----------



## slang (9. Juli 2011)

Mal wieder zum Thema.
Brauchen wir eigentlich Tische, oder reichen Sitzgelegenheiten?

Dann müßt ich nämlich nichts groß tun 

Ich hab mal gefragt, eine Biertischgarnitur kostet 15 Miete.
Sie wußte das Maß nicht, notfalls müßte ich mit dem Polo zweimal fahren.
Oder hat hier in Bi jemand nen Bulli?

Über Getränk und Sättigungsbeilagen muß man auch mal sprechen.

Ich könnt nen Bulgursalat anrühren.

Und Heckmeck, der beliebte Sprossensalat für die ganze Familie


----------



## kris. (9. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Brauchen wir eigentlich Ich könnt nen Bulgursalat anrühren.


 
Ich könnte noch Quinoa-Salat beisteuern!


----------



## gooni11 (9. Juli 2011)

gooni...Nudelsalat!


----------



## criscross (9. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, aber das Specialized muß weg, die werden von den niveauvollen Leuten hier gemieden


also die Tour würde ich auch gerne mitfahren ( mit nem großen Speiseeis  ), wenns Teilnehmermäßig noch paßt.


----------



## slang (9. Juli 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> also die Tour würde ich auch gerne mitfahren ( mit nem großen Speiseeis  ), wenns Teilnehmermäßig noch paßt.



Hi Namensvetter (mit f) 

klar, auf einem mehr oder weniger kommts doch nicht an.
Was spricht gegen ne Bratwurst zum Abschluß ?


----------



## criscross (9. Juli 2011)

bin momentan auf Diät, da ich schon zwei Wochen später nach Nauders fahre und die haben da keinen Lift .


----------



## gooni11 (9. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Hi Namensvetter (mit f)
> 
> klar, auf einem mehr oder weniger kommts doch nicht an.
> *Was spricht gegen ne Bratwurst zum Abschluß* ?



die würd 7 euro kosten.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (9. Juli 2011)

genau, 
nach dem teuren Speiseeis kann ich mir NIX mehr leisten .


----------



## slang (9. Juli 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> genau,
> nach dem teuren Speiseeis kann ich mir NIX mehr leisten .[/SIZE]



Was ja auch nicht grad nach Diät klingt


----------



## Sgt.Green (9. Juli 2011)

Green-> Kartoffelsalat


----------



## criscross (9. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Was ja auch nicht grad nach Diät klingt


 
is bestimmt aus Magermilch


----------



## Waldwichtel (9. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> gooni...Nudelsalat!



Waldi ... Quatsch mit Soße!

Aber mal was anderes! Wie sieht es denn so grilltechnisch aus?
Bei um die 20 Leute sollten wir mit nur einem Grill Probleme 
bekommen. Ggf. könnte ich mich sonst mit Slang früher von
der Tour abseilen, schon mal den Grill anschmeißen und vorgrillen.


----------



## Sumsemann (9. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ggf. könnte ich mich sonst mit Slang früher von
> der Tour abseilen, schon mal den Grill anschmeißen und vorgrillen.



Vergiss es DU!!! strampelst bis zum bitteren Ende!!! Wir zwei fahren höchstens noch ne extra Runde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (9. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Vergiss es DU!!! strampelst bis zum bitteren Ende!!! Wir zwei fahren höchstens noch ne extra Runde!



Würde ja auch 2 oder 3 extra Runden drehen aber ich opfere mich gerne für die Gruppe!!!


----------



## JENSeits (9. Juli 2011)

Ich halte mich mal raus - aber gut Ideen - das wird was


----------



## slang (10. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Waldi ... Quatsch mit Soße!
> 
> Aber mal was anderes! Wie sieht es denn so grilltechnisch aus?
> Bei um die 20 Leute sollten wir mit nur einem Grill Probleme
> ...



Von dem Salat hätte ich gern ne Portion,

So können wir das machen, sollen die anderen doch im Wald rumtoben, das leibliche Wohl ist auch wichtig 

Und du mußt denen ja gar nichts beweisen, oder?  So  als Mutter der Kompanie


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Und du mußt denen ja gar nichts beweisen, oder?  So  als Mutter der Kompanie



So siehts aus!!! 

... trotz Arthrose, Herzklappenfehler und viel zu niedrigem Blutdruck fahre ich grundsätzlich mit angezogener (Hope-)Bremse!!!


----------



## kris. (10. Juli 2011)

und in rosa pumps!


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> und in rosa pumps!



Oller Yeti!


----------



## gooni11 (11. Juli 2011)

ERSTER.....
Überwiesen..... Jens du bist nun ein reicher Mann..... sag es aber nicht gleich jedem.


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> ERSTER.....
> Überwiesen..... Jens du bist nun ein reicher Mann..... sag es aber nicht gleich jedem.



Habs schon Samstag überwiesen!!!


----------



## gooni11 (11. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Habs schon Samstag überwiesen!!!


schleimer.....


----------



## JENSeits (11. Juli 2011)

aktuell:



kris. schrieb:


> *Teilnehmer | Tour | Grillen*
> 
> Slang | x | x
> Gooni | x | x
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Über (11. Juli 2011)

Hi,

Mist - Opas Geburtstagfeier vergessen - wird leider nichts bei mir.
Macht aber mal ordentlich Bilder - hoffe beim nächsten Treffen passts.
Könnte auch nen Garten mit genügend Platz anbieten - wäre dann in Schlangen.
Falls Ihr kommen wollt, denn mein profil muss mal dringend aktualisiert werden.
Das eine Nicolai habe ich letztes Jahr schon verkauft und vergangens WE hat das Helius den Besitzer gewechselt.
Jetzt gibts nur noch Specialized im Haus 

Gruß
Über


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. Juli 2011)

Über schrieb:


> Jetzt gibts nur noch Specialized im Haus
> 
> Gruß
> Über



... hörst Du das gellende Pfeifkonzert!!!


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Habs schon Samstag Ã¼berwiesen!!!






ne, ich war Erster!!!

Hab gestern Jens etwas verkauft und er sollte die 7â¬ gleich einbehalten...

Also hatte Jens meine 7â¬ schon gestern und damit als erstes. Deine Euronen sind ja frÃ¼hestens heute bei Jens angekommen


----------



## Domme02 (11. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> aktuell:



kannste nochmal aktualisieren  

Domme hat ne Mitfahrgelegenheit gefunden (danke RolfK) und ist zu 70&tiger Wahrscheinlichkeit dabei.....hoffentlich klappt das   
Grillen erstmal trotzdem nicht einplanen, da kann ich auch selber was mitbringen wenn ich dann komme.


----------



## JENSeits (11. Juli 2011)

richtig!


----------



## JENSeits (11. Juli 2011)

aktuell:



kris. schrieb:


> *Teilnehmer | Tour | Grillen*
> 
> Slang | x | x
> Gooni | x | x
> ...


----------



## kris. (11. Juli 2011)

Bei TheShot kannst Du auch Kreuze machen...


----------



## JENSeits (11. Juli 2011)

gesagt, getan.


----------



## gooni11 (11. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Bei TheShot kannst Du auch Kreuze machen...



Ja........ Schwarze ..... Wenn er weiterhin so bergab fährt 



Und nun schnell weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (11. Juli 2011)

Was hat denn TheShot angestellt, dass ihr ihn alle aufzieht?^^ *neugierig bin*

So und das Treffen kann nun wirklich kommen.
Fahrrad wurde die letzten 4std auf Vordermann gebracht  
Ich bin feddich


----------



## slang (11. Juli 2011)

Also wirklich aktuell: 

Teilnehmer | Tour | Grillen

Slang | x | x
Gooni | x | x
Domme |(x|
Kris | x (ab 15Uhr Anreise)| x
Jenseits | x | x
Theshot | x | x
Sumsemann | x | x
Waldwichtel | x | x
Rolfk | x (ab 15Uhr Anreise) | x
Huskyspeed | x | x
K star
Tangoba | x |
Sgt green | x | x
Porta Mike
Stoppelhopper
Ulrich-40
Unchained | x | x
Vogel23 | x | x
Dirkd | x | x
230691 | x| x 
Wolfi | x | x
criscross |x| 
MightyMike| x | 


230691, frag ihn selbst, er wirds dir bestimmt gerne erzählen


----------



## the_Shot (11. Juli 2011)

Hey 230691,

bevor hier noch die wildesten Geschichten auftauchen, erzähl ich Dir wie sich die Sache zugetragen hat. Es war einmal eine muntere Gruppe MTB'ler, ein Teil von Ihnen war abends zuvor auf einem Nightride gewesen und es wurde spät. Am darauf folgenden Tag trafen sie sich um ein wenig Aktion in Foto's zu bringen. Unter anderem wurde ein schöner Trail gefahren, da passierte es:

Ich habe für ein(en) Yeti gebremst, dabei erwischte mich eine Rotte wilder Wildschweine von rechts. Mein schönes BMC und ich kollidierten im Flug mit einer Fichte. Bike Totalschaden, Rider nix passiert.

Und die Moral von der Geschicht, hab immer nen Waldwichtel dabei der Dich nach Hause bringen kann, Dankeschön!


----------



## kris. (11. Juli 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Ich habe für ein(en) Yeti gebremst



Ich wars übrigens nicht!


----------



## slang (11. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Ich wars übrigens nicht!



Zum Glück, sonst wär dein Rad womöglich noch zu Schaden gekommen


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. Juli 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Und die Moral von der Geschicht, hab immer nen Waldwichtel dabei der Dich nach Hause bringen kann, Dankeschön!



Biddeschön! ... so ist Superwaldi nun mal, immer da wenn man ihn braucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (12. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Biddeschön! ... so ist Superwaldi nun mal, immer da wenn man ihn braucht!



ich sag ja, Mutter der Kompanie


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> ich sag ja, Mutter der Kompanie



Nööö! Jens ist hier der Spieß!!! ... ich gehöre eher zur Einheit des KSK _(Übersetzung für alle Zivis: Kommando Spezialkräfte)_, was man an der Rettung von theshot gesehen hat!


----------



## JENSeits (12. Juli 2011)

so weiter im Text 

Die Gelder gehen so langsam bei mir ein.

Mag jemand nochmal zusammen fassen?


- Essen
- Getränke
- Sitzgelegenheiten
- Sanitäranlagen
- Parkfläche
- Zeitplan
- Routenmöglichkeiten
- etc

wäre super  habe Heute leider nicht die Zeit


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Juli 2011)

... ums Essen kümmern sich Gooni und meine Wenigkeit. Dazu gehören Bratwürstchen, Steaks, evtl. alternative Fleischgerichte, Baguette, Teller, Besteck, Saucen.

Bzgl. Sitzgelegenheiten würde ich meinen kleinen Campinghocker mitbringen.

@ Gooni 

Wann sollen wir das am besten erledigen? Die haben jeweils bis 19 Uhr geöffnet. Ist dir Freitag lieber oder direkt am Samstag?


----------



## gooni11 (12. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... ums Essen kümmern sich Gooni und meine Wenigkeit. Dazu gehören Bratwürstchen, Steaks, evtl. alternative Fleischgerichte, Baguette, Teller, Besteck, Saucen.
> 
> Bzgl. Sitzgelegenheiten würde ich meinen kleinen Campinghocker mitbringen.
> 
> ...



Moin
Also ich hab nächste Woche wieder Frühschicht (zum Glück) und von daher ist es mir eigentlich egal... aber ich denke Freitag wär mir lieber.
mfg


----------



## gooni11 (12. Juli 2011)

Ich werde außer dem Fleisch holen noch einen Nudelsalat mitbringen  und gern die cc Tour planen ( führen) wie auch immer. 

Dazu müsste ich dann aber wirklich langsam wissen wer wann wo eintrifft .. Wo wir uns treffen usw. 

Sonst ist es mir uns Sumsemann nicht möglich was zu planen! Wenn wir uns am eisernen Anton treffen müsste man das mit dem Auto machen denn sonst müsste ich am Ende der Tour von Bielefeld nach haus fahren um mich umzuziehen usw. 

Also Treffpunkt würd ich sagen eiserner Anton ... Anreise mit Auto....aber wann??

Los sagt was.....


----------



## JENSeits (12. Juli 2011)

ich bin flexibel, Sumsemann!


----------



## slang (12. Juli 2011)

Wär 15.30 zu spät? Dann könnten Kris und seine Mitfahrer da gleich hinkommen und müßten nicht noch unterwegs aufgesammelt werden

Edit: Grad nochmal drüber nachgedacht, ist zu spät.

Frag Sumse gleich mal.

Wer noch was zu Essen hat sollte vielleich sinnigerweise vorher hier vorbei bringen, es sei denn die Tour soll mit 2K Kartoffelsalat im Rucksack stattfinden, oder? Diejenigen, die direkt in Bi wohnen mal ausgenommen, wenn sie zwischen Fahren und futtern Boxenstopp zu Haus machen wollen.
Schlag mal 13.00 Uhr vor. Dann zum Teuto hoch, schafft mans in ner halben Stunde zum Anton, oder weiter entsprechend später halt.

Mal so zur ungefähren Orientierung: Am Stadtholz, Feuerwache

.


----------



## Sumsemann (12. Juli 2011)

Bin was die Uhrzeit angeht auch recht flexibel...

Folgendes habe ich mir gedacht:

Wir treffen uns alle auf dem Parkplatz Eiserner Anton.

Dort könnt ihr euch dann Angelo oder mir anschließen. Ich werde dann etwa 1,5 - 2 Std die örtlichen Trails anfahren. Gute Trails können wir auch gerne mehrmals fahren... das überlasse ich dann der Gruppe. Tempo ist gemäßigt da ja wahrscheinlich "The Shot und Slang" in meiner Gruppe sind  (tschuldigung )
Ne im Ernst... da werden einige Hohenmeter zusammen kommen, also wirklich lockeres Kurbeln ist angesagt.

Angelo wird dann mit der anderen Gruppe die Waldautobahnen unsicher machen. Was er genau plant soll er selber schreiben.

Nach 1,5 - 2 Std treffen wir uns ALLE wieder. Wo genau werde ich mit Angelo noch absprechen...

Dann fahren wir alle zusammen noch etwa ne Std. südl. des Herrmannswegs ne Runde. Da werden wir dann nur noch wenige Höhenmeter machen, technisch nix wildes fahren aber auch nicht die dicken Waldautobahnen fahren. Mehr so die kleinen schmaleren Wege durch den Teuto...

Ende ist dann wieder am Eisernen Anton.




So! Muss jetzt aber aufs Rad... Treffe mich um 18.30h mit Slang und will mich vorher noch etwas vorermüden 
drückt uns die Daumen, dass es trocken bleibt...


----------



## gooni11 (12. Juli 2011)

Also 13 Uhr ist ok finde ich... In der cc Gruppe wird es je nach Teilnehmer auch zügiger voran gehen denke ich und hauptsächlich über waldautobahn .... Es wird aber der langsamste das Tempo bestimmen so viel ist sicher . 
Grobe Richtung wird sein oerlinghausen sennestadt lipperreihe !
Mann könnte auch zum hermannsdenkmal . Dann dauert unsere runde 2,5 Std und wär nur für recht zügige Jungs. 
Könnt euch dazu ja mal äußern.....
Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (12. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> so weiter im Text
> 
> Die Gelder gehen so langsam bei mir ein.
> 
> ...



Okay, mal weiter.
Für die Grillerei würd ich ganz gern den Sack hier zu machen. Der Thread ist jetzt lange genug hier, und wer sich jetzt noch anmelden möchte, soll das bitte per PM machen. 

Touren sind ja schon mal gute Vorschläge.
Zeitplan...13.00Uhr ... bisher ja auch kein Wiederspruch.
Essen, zumindest Grillfleisch nebst Zutaten ist ja geklärt. Bei Salaten gibts ja auch schon ein bissel.....
Parkflächen gibt es nicht, nur an der Strasse, was aber möglich ist, wenn man im Höchstfall auch mal 100m laufen kann. Kurz abladen am Haus ist aber kein Thema.

Getränke würd ich besorgen und entsprechend vorstrecken. Wenn da keine Wünsche kommen, besorg ich Wasser, Alkfreies und normales Weizen, und Pils, jeweils ne Schachtel,  und Kris kriegt ne große Fanta.  

Sanitäranlagen..., ja gibts, sogar mit Wasserspülung

Was noch fehlt:
Hat noch wer am besten aus Bi nen transportablen Grill? 
Sitzgelegenheiten sind etwas knapp, nen paar Klappstühle wären schon noch gut. 
Abstellfläche für Salatschalen ist vorhanden, mehr Tische aber bisher nicht.

Ich würd gerne noch per PM wissen, wer von den jetzt Angemeldeten hier zelten möchte, und nach der Tour hier duschen möchte. Handtücher in dem Fall selbst mitbringen.


----------



## 230691 (12. Juli 2011)

Hab hier ein Campingstuhl rumfliegen den ich mitbringen könnte.

Muss nur schauen wie das mit Kris ist. Wenn er mich von zu Hause abholt, kommen wir gegen 15uhr hier weg.
Fahre ich hingegen zu ihm hin könnte es auch schon 14uhr werden.

Ich mag es nur zu bezweifeln, dass ich Stuhl, Rucksack und Duschsachen auf mein Bike transportiert bekomme^^


----------



## slang (12. Juli 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Ich mag es nur zu bezweifeln, dass ich Stuhl, Rucksack und Duschsachen auf mein Bike transportiert bekomme^^



Warten wir mal noch nen Weilchen ab, vielleicht geht das auch etwas komfortabler


----------



## kris. (12. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> und Kris kriegt ne große Fanta.



Und Slang kricht nen paar an den Hals! 
Also 2-3 alkoholische Bier kann ich schon. Und bleifreies Weizen schmeckt ja auch...
Außerdem mag ich keine Fanta. 
(Nur die 4!)



230691 schrieb:


> Muss nur schauen wie das mit Kris ist. Wenn er mich von zu Hause abholt, kommen wir gegen 15uhr hier weg.
> Fahre ich hingegen zu ihm hin könnte es auch schon 14uhr werden.



Aaaaaalso, ich muss bis 14 Uhr arbeiten, bin also gegen 14:25h zu hause. Kurz frisch machen und umziehen = 14:50h
Stuhl und Salat einpacken = 15:00h
Daraus folgt: Ankunft in BI gegen 16:00h, je nach Verkehr und überhaupt.
Ergo werd ich meinen Hobel wohl zu Hause lassen, passt dann auch besser mit den Stühlen.
Und für ne Stunde biken lohnt es sich ja auch nicht richtig Auto und Bock auseinander zu rupfen...


----------



## 230691 (12. Juli 2011)

Ich richte mich da mal ganz nach dir 

Das Bike ist jedenfalls immer einsatzbereit, und wenn es mit soll und passt, kann ichs machen.

Weiß ja auch gar nicht wie es mit den anderen ausschaut. 
Ob die um die Uhrzeit noch mal los wollen oder nicht.

Ergo: sagt mir einfach was ich einpacken soll


----------



## slang (12. Juli 2011)

Ja schade, aber ist anders glaub ich nicht besser machbar.
Wenn nimmst du noch mit auser 230691?


----------



## kris. (12. Juli 2011)

Nur dat Nümmerchen... 

Aber 2 Bikes und 2 Stühle in den Punto basteln ist immer nen bisschen Arbeit.
Ich hab leider keinen Heckträger, daher muss alles in den Innenraum...


----------



## slang (12. Juli 2011)

Kris, ich hab die Lösung!!!

KÜNDIGEN 

und 23... könnte sich ja mittags in nen Zug setzten, zurück könntest du ihn ja mitnehmen


----------



## gooni11 (12. Juli 2011)

Ok... und ich sag mal ... 3 Stühle bringt gooni auch noch mit ...
Also muß ich nach der Tour dann kurz nach Haus und Salat + Stühle holen... is aber kein Thema soweit.

13 Uhr Treffen ... 13.15 Uhr geht es am Anton los bis sagen wir 15 Uhr. Dann noch zusammen rumrollen bis 16 Uhr. 

Ab ins Auto.... Klotten holen.... dann bin ich um 18 Uhr SPÄTESTENS mit Salat und Stühlen bei Slangy .....

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (12. Juli 2011)

Ach ... und .... Slang....
ich bezahl auch gern 2 Euro mehr aber hol bloß genug Bier....

Wenn ich euch schon alle um die Ohren haben muß möchte ich mich wenigstens vernünftig betrinken....
mfg

Ps..... zum Grillen sind es jetzt 13 Leuts oder...? Jens..? Was sagst du dazu? Gibst uns dann bescheid woll....

*gooni...
Fleisch..
Nudelsalat..
Stühle..4
Pappteller und Besteck hatta auch
Tour...
Das reicht auch jetzt von meiner Seite! *


----------



## slang (13. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Wenn ich euch schon alle um die Ohren haben muß möchte ich mich wenigstens vernünftig betrinken....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn willste dir denn jetzt schön saufen, Sumse oder Waldi ? 

Also:
Gooni:   Nudelsalat
Kris:      Quiona "
Green:  Kartoffel "
Slang:   Bulgur "  nen Zaziki kann ich wohl auch noch zusammenwerfen

War Brot mit in den 7?

Ach ja, ich habe genau 3 Weizen-Gläser


----------



## Waldwichtel (13. Juli 2011)

Brot bzw. Baguette evtl. auch Fladenbrot bringt der Waldi dann frisch vom Bäcker mit. 

... und schön trinken muß sich Gooni den Waldi nicht!!! Der ist von Natur aus schön ... mit seiner Zahnspange _(Folge eines mißglückten Sprungs über den Grand Canyon letzten Jahres)_!!! 

Aber was machen wir eigentlich wenn das Wetter eher durchwachsen ist. Bei den ersten Wolken am Horizont fällt Gooni als Tourguide schon mal aus.  Grillen bei Regen macht auch nicht unbedingt Spaß. Wir sollten uns daher kurzfristig nochmal absprechen sobald eine halbwegs vernünftige Wettervorhersage möglich ist. Im Zweifelsfall müssten wir das Event absagen oder uns evtl. in einer netten Lokalität treffen. Wollte das auch nur mal angesprochen haben, ... nicht das wir dann an dem Samstag da stehen und  ... es regnet, stürmt, schneit!


----------



## gooni11 (13. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Wenn willste dir denn jetzt schÃ¶n saufen, Sumse oder Waldi ?
> 
> Also:
> Gooni:   Nudelsalat
> ...



wovon eines meins ist... also nur noch 2....

Und hier zu.............



> Aber was machen wir eigentlich wenn das Wetter eher durchwachsen ist. Bei den ersten Wolken am Horizont fÃ¤llt Gooni als Tourguide schon mal aus. Grillen bei Regen macht auch nicht unbedingt SpaÃ. Wir sollten uns daher kurzfristig nochmal absprechen sobald eine halbwegs vernÃ¼nftige Wettervorhersage mÃ¶glich ist. Im Zweifelsfall mÃ¼ssten wir das Event absagen oder uns evtl. in einer netten LokalitÃ¤t treffen. Wollte das auch nur mal angesprochen haben, ... nicht das wir dann an dem Samstag da stehen und  ... es regnet, stÃ¼rmt, schneit!



Ich wÃ¼rd sagen das wir bis nÃ¤chsten Mittwoch -Donnerstag warten und dann FEST machen ob es nun Stattfindet oder nicht.

Immer noch frÃ¼h genug fÃ¼r jeden oder...?!

und die Sachen werden doch eh erst Freitag besorgt denk ich....


----------



## kris. (13. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... mit seiner Zahnspange...


 
Gibts die eigentlich auch in Hope-Gold?!


----------



## JENSeits (13. Juli 2011)

Was soll ich euch Bescheid geben, Gooni? Von wem ich das Geld erhalten habe werde ich posten / euch per PN schicken.

Ich würde auch bis zu einer gescheiten Wetterinformation warten und dann alles festmachen.

Den Rest bekommt ihr hier ja schon ganz gut hin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (13. Juli 2011)

moin,
nur noch mal so zwischendurch:
ich bin bei der tour definitiv nicht dabei,
beim grillen vielleicht, beim biertrinken auf jeden fall.
ich kann, wie bereits erwähnt, nicht genau sagen wann ich
feierabend machen werde an dem samstag.
und zum schlechten wetter ein vorschlag:

wie wäre es denn mit der burg ravensberg?
ich habe gehört der wirt hat ein herz für mtb-ler.
"je dreckiger desto besser" soll ja sein motto sein...

gruß
wolfi


----------



## gooni11 (13. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Was soll ich euch Bescheid geben, Gooni? Von wem ich das Geld erhalten habe werde ich posten / euch per PN schicken.
> 
> Ich würde auch bis zu einer gescheiten Wetterinformation warten und dann alles festmachen.
> 
> Den Rest bekommt ihr hier ja schon ganz gut hin!



jo


----------



## Waldwichtel (13. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Gibts die eigentlich auch in Hope-Gold?!



Nööööö, in Titan-silber Du Sack!


----------



## gooni11 (13. Juli 2011)

Update................

*gooni...
besorgt Fleisch usw mit Waldi.
Nudelsalat..
Stühle..4
Pappteller und Besteck hab ich auch besorgt ...20 mal Besteck 40 Teller
Tour...
*
Das reicht auch jetzt von meiner Seite!


----------



## slang (14. Juli 2011)

ja ja, das Glas ist reserviert 

An Stühlchen dürfte es dann auch schon reichen

slang ca 8
kris        2
gooni     4

=          14 Stühle


----------



## stoppelhopper (14. Juli 2011)

Ich muss für das Treffen leider Absagen. 
Das tut richtig weh wenn man sich die Stichworte zu diesem Thread durchliest 

Viel Spaß & gutes Gelingen
Markus


----------



## Waldwichtel (14. Juli 2011)

... wird sicher nicht das letzte mal sein! 
Nächstes Jahr muß Slangs Garten sicher wieder herhalten.
Schon allein aus Tradition!!!


----------



## slang (15. Juli 2011)

stoppelhopper schrieb:


> Ich muss für das Treffen leider Absagen.
> Das tut richtig weh wenn man sich die Stichworte zu diesem Thread durchliest
> 
> Viel Spaß & gutes Gelingen
> Markus



Das ist echt schade,
auf dich hatte ich hier schon länger gewartet


----------



## JENSeits (15. Juli 2011)

Bringt jemand ne DSLR mit oder ähnliches? 
Ein paar Videoaufnahmen vom Treffen hätte ich später vllt auch gerne - vielleicht ergibt sich ja nen Video


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bringt jemand ne DSLR mit oder ähnliches?
> Ein paar Videoaufnahmen vom Treffen hätte ich später vllt auch gerne - vielleicht ergibt sich ja nen Video



Also meine DSLR lasse ich aus Gewichtsgründen mal zu Hause. 
... nehme aber ne Systemkamera mit.  Kann notfalls auch filmen, 
möchte mich aber eher aufs fotografieren beschränken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (15. Juli 2011)

Cool!
Hatte halt gedacht das dann nicht nur ich dir GoPro schwenke


----------



## slang (15. Juli 2011)

Sodele,

zweiter Grill ist auch geklärt,The_shot hat noch einen rumstehen.

Immer noch offen ist die Tischfrage, 
wie schon mal geschrieben, zwei Biertischgarnituren kosten 30, also sitzen am Tisch kostet 2-3. 
Hat nicht irgenwer der Teilnehmer noch ein oder zwei Gartentische rumlungern, die hier hin könnten? Kann ich auch notfalls abholen, wenns jetzt nicht grad aus Lübbecke oder so ist. Notfalls geht ja vielleicht auch nen halbwegs stabiler Tapeziertisch.

Wettertechnisch siehts ja durchwachsen aus. 
Aber da man wahrscheinlich eh keinen neuen Termin findet, und die Anzahl der Angemedeten ja noch überschaubar ist, habe ich mich jetzt entschlossen. 

Das Treffen findet statt, notfalls hier in der Hütte, wir haben ne recht große Küche.


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Wettertechnisch siehts ja durchwachsen aus.
> Aber da man wahrscheinlich eh keinen neuen Termin findet, und die Anzahl der Angemedeten ja noch überschaubar ist, habe ich mich jetzt entschlossen.
> 
> Das Treffen findet statt, notfalls hier in der Hütte, wir haben ne recht große Küche.



Das nenn ich nen Wort!!! Slang for President!


----------



## slang (15. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Das nenn ich nen Wort!!! Slang for President!


du darfst mir die Füße küssen 
ansonsten:
Sie haben Post


----------



## gooni11 (15. Juli 2011)

Moin
Also EINEN Tisch hab ich ... zu den 4 Stühlen... ich bekomm das aber nicht in mein kleinen Fiesta...
Und abholen.... wegen mir ... ich brauch es hier nicht.....
mfg


----------



## slang (15. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Also EINEN Tisch hab ich ... zu den 4 Stühlen... ich bekomm das aber nicht in mein kleinen Fiesta...
> Und abholen.... wegen mir ... ich brauch es hier nicht.....
> mfg



Gibts das auch nochmal in deutsch? 
Ich weiß jetzt echt nicht was Sache ist, du hast 4 Stühle, die bringste mit, der Tisch passt aber nicht mehr ins Auto, irgendwie so?


----------



## gooni11 (16. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Gibts das auch nochmal in deutsch?
> Ich weiß jetzt echt nicht was Sache ist, du hast 4 Stühle, die bringste mit, der Tisch passt aber nicht mehr ins Auto, irgendwie so?



nicht irgendwie.... genau so.

ich bin schon froh wenn ich die Stühle ins Auto bekomme!

Aber den Tich auch noch..... nääää


----------



## slang (16. Juli 2011)

Wann hast  du Zeit?
Dann hol ich den Tisch ab!
Sa-abend  wär gut
da fahr ich eh bei dem WALDI vorbei und hol die Laufräder ab-


----------



## gooni11 (16. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Wann hast  du Zeit?
> Dann hol ich den Tisch ab!
> Sa-abend  wär gut
> da fahr ich eh bei dem WALDI vorbei und hol die Laufräder ab-



Moin
Also ich bin jetzt zu haus... fahr um 13 uhr weg mit dem MTB. Komme gegen 15-15.30 wieder und bin dann ab 19 uhr wieder weg.
mfg
Ansonsten hab ich nächste Woche Frühschicht und bin ab 14 uhr erreichbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (16. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Also ich bin jetzt zu haus... fahr um 13 uhr weg mit dem MTB. Komme gegen 15-15.30 wieder und bin dann ab 19 uhr wieder weg.
> mfg
> Ansonsten hab ich nächste Woche Frühschicht und bin ab 14 uhr erreichbar.



War heut zu verplant,
meld mich bei dir, abholen am Do oder Fr. wär am Besten


----------



## wolfi (18. Juli 2011)

moin,
so ich bin jetzt komplett raus aus dem bus!
ich werde das open end der samstags-arbeit bis in den späten abend ausdehnen 
gruß
wolfi


----------



## JENSeits (18. Juli 2011)

Schade!


----------



## JENSeits (18. Juli 2011)

*Zusammenfassung: *




> Teilnehmer | Tour |
> 
> Slang | x | x
> Gooni | x | x
> ...






> Tourenvarianten (ab 13Uhr):
> 
> Treffpunkt: Anton in Bielefeld
> -- CC -- Guide -> Gooni (ggf. nach Teilnehmer flott)
> ...





> Verpflegung beim Grillen (bei slang):
> 
> - Wurst
> - verschiedene Salate
> ...






> Dokumentation:
> 
> -- Endurotour -- Video by JENSeits
> -- Grillen -- Fotos by Waldwichtel / Video by JENSeits


----------



## Domme02 (18. Juli 2011)

bin Samstag ,wenn das mit dem Mitfahren bei RolfK klappt, nun fest dabei 

zum Thema Dokumentation: Ich kann meine GoPro auch mitnehmen und nen bisschen knipsen und drehen. mal sehen....


----------



## JENSeits (18. Juli 2011)

Das wäre Beides super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (18. Juli 2011)

Ich würde dann gerne einen Laptop zum Datenaustausch mitnehmen 
Denkst du dann an ein Kabel, Waldi? Für die GoPro hab ich dann ja selbst eins dabei.


----------



## Domme02 (18. Juli 2011)

hmm ich denke die bilder hätte wohl jeder gerne......könnt ihr die bilder nich online stellen? Picasa galerie oder so


----------



## JENSeits (18. Juli 2011)

japs das sowieso - hätte sie nur gerne in Top-Qualität ggf. fürs Video


----------



## gooni11 (18. Juli 2011)

Moin
Mal ne Frage so nebenbei.....
Nicht falsch verstehen jetzt....

Wollen wir auch die Tour fahren wenn es regnet
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das es Samstag regnet ist ja doch SEHR GROß.

Mir ist es im Grunde egal....Ich komm da mit dem Rad hin und fahr danach auch erst mit dem Bike nach Haus zum Duschen Auto holen usw... aber was ist mit den anderen?
mfg


----------



## JENSeits (18. Juli 2011)

Ich werde Ersatzkleidung mitnehmen und dann ist mir das Wetter egal.

Wie schauts bei euch aus?


----------



## Domme02 (18. Juli 2011)

joa uns bleibt wohl nix anderes übrig.....Sachen zum Wechseln und Handtuch mitbringen, dann muss das iwie klappen.

Aber in Bielfeld kann es glaube ich gar nicht regnen


----------



## kris. (18. Juli 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Aber in Bielfeld kann es glaube ich gar nicht regnen



nö, an einem Ort den es nicht gibt, gibt es auch keinen Regen


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. Juli 2011)

Sehe ich auch so! ... Gooni kommt um die Tour nicht herum! Im Schlamm rumsuhlen ist doch geil!!!  Und da meine Wenigkeit auch erst nach Hause zum Duschen und Fleisch holen fährt ist das Wetter Nebensache! 

@ Jens und Dominik

Nen Kartenleser kann ich mitbringen, werde die Fotos allerdings daheim dann auch bearbeiten und ne kleine Galerie für alle erstellen. 

Wie machen wir das mit der Überweisung Jens? Wäre gut wenn Du mir spätestens am Mittwoch Vormittag das Geld überweist damit es Freitag auch auf meinem Konto ist. Und ne Liste derjenigen die überwiesen haben wäre gut. Schicke Dir per PN mal meine andere Bankverbindung. 

Ich werde vor Beginn der Tour eh noch kurz bei Slang vorbei schauen und schon mal Baguettes, Soßen und etwas Fleisch vorbei bringen. (damit ihr schon was auf den Grill schmeißen könnt während ich erst nach Hause düse). Den Rest bringe ich anschließend mit. Ich werde aber mit dem Auto zum Anton fahren um nach der Tour nen kleinen Vorsprung zu haben. Wenn dann noch was fehlen sollte müsst ihr mich kurz kontaktieren, dann kann ich unterwegs noch am REAL nen Stop machen.


----------



## gooni11 (18. Juli 2011)

Nee nee ... Die Tour ist gebongt!

Ich erwarte dann aber Waldimäßig gute Fotos von meiner dreckigen Göttin!!

Was ist eigentlich mit Übernachtung? Wer bleibt über Nacht??
Ich überlege noch ob ich mir ein Zelt besorge oder ob ich irgendwie nach haus fahr ( mich abholen lasse oder oder)
Mfg

Und Slang?,,..... Was bekommst du noch an Geld in etwa!?


----------



## slang (18. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Nee nee ... Die Tour ist gebongt!
> 
> Ich erwarte dann aber Waldimäßig gute Fotos von meiner dreckigen Göttin!!
> 
> ...



Hat sich keiner mehr für Übernachtung gemeldet, Jens soeben abgemeldet. Von daher bräuchtest du kein Zelt. Dich bringen wir hier im Keller unter 

Wetter sieht bei Weather.com im Moment doch gar nicht so schlecht aus, matschig wirds wohl werden. Donnerstag und Freitag jeweils Regen angesagt. 

Geld? irgenwas bei 3-5, das wirste schaffen, oder?

Irgendwie müssen wir aber noch überlegen, wies mit den später anreisenden Teilnehmern geregelt wird. Domme und RolfK um 15.00 an nem Treffpunkt einsammeln. Kris und 23... ?
Mir ist die Runde noch nicht ganz klar. 13.00 Trailrunde mit Sumse und Goonie leitet Heitzerclub. Ca 15.00 Treff der Gruppen wo? am Anton? Weil dann würd ich mich absetzen um hier letzte Vorbereitungen zu treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkd (18. Juli 2011)

N`abend zusammen,

erst aml sorry, dass ich mich nicht so richtig an der Organisation beteiligen kann. Falls noch irgendwas fehlt, kann ich das auch noch mitbringen.
Ein paar Grillbeilagen werde ich noch beisteuern.
Frage  an Slang: Kann ich mich vor der Tour bei Dir absetzten lassen und das Geraffel bei Dir deponieren (Klamotten, Grillzeug und was evtl. noch fehlt). Ich nehme an, Du radeldst zum Eisernen Anton?

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## slang (18. Juli 2011)

Jo, geht.
Bekommst gleich ne PM


----------



## gooni11 (19. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Hat sich keiner mehr fÃ¼r Ãbernachtung gemeldet, Jens soeben abgemeldet. Von daher brÃ¤uchtest du kein Zelt. Dich bringen wir hier im Keller unter
> 
> Wetter sieht bei Weather.com im Moment doch gar nicht so schlecht aus, matschig wirds wohl werden. Donnerstag und Freitag jeweils Regen angesagt.
> 
> ...



Moin
Ja... 13 Uhr geht es am Anton los und um 15-15.30 treffen wir uns dann auch da wieder um evt noch ne kleine anschlieÃende Runde alle zusammen zu drehen. Wobei ich denke das die eher ausfallen wird. 2 Stunden im nassen werden  am Ende wohl doch jedem reichen schÃ¤tze ich.
Mfg


----------



## Sumsemann (19. Juli 2011)

Wenn man dann eh schon nass ist, dann ist es auch egal ob da noch etwas mehr Dreck dazu kommt.

Ich würde, sofern bei einigen noch Interesse ist auf alle Fälle noch die ein stündige Abschlussrunde guiden.

Freu mich echt schon drauf 

...und das der Jens das ganze auch noch filmt.  Wird sicher schön witzig und spassig


----------



## slang (19. Juli 2011)

Mal abwarten, wies Wetter wird.
Ich schau immer hier :
http://de.weather.com/weather/local/GMXX6175?x=0&y=0

Und meistens sagen die eher negativer aus , als es dann wirklich wird. 
Haben wohl Angst vor Regressforderungen, wegen ins Wasser gefallener Sommerfeste 

@ Jens
ist deine Liste von gestern jetzt aktuell? 
Die Überweisungsliste war da vor nen paar Tagen noch anders!


----------



## JENSeits (19. Juli 2011)

@ all: Erwartet aber nicht zuviel von meinen filmerischen Fähigkeiten!

@ slang: ich schau gleich nach - bekommst ne PN


----------



## slang (21. Juli 2011)

So Jungs,
langsam wirds ernst 
Vorhergesagt ist leicht bewölkt, 18Grad, Regenwahrscheinlichkeit liegt bei 20%
Also, drücken ist nicht. 

Ich stapf morgen los und besorg nen Grundstock Getränk.
Kiste umdrehungsfreies Weizen, ich find Schneider ganz gut
Kiste echtes Weizen, keine Ahnung, Paulaner, oder auch Schneider, gemischt hell und dunkel.
Kiste Pils, auch keine Ahnung, Veltins? Kennt ihr Pinkus Spezial? sehr lecker
Irgenwelche Wünsche?
Wasser gibts was günstig ist.
Und Krisi seine Fanta, klar  

Hier gibts ca. 100m Fußweg nen Jibi, da kann man dann auch noch weiteres besorgen.
Red Bull, Becks Gold oder ähnliches muß sich jeder dann grad noch holen.

Tischfrage, auch wenn es hier sonst keinen interessiert hat, wird wie folgt gelöst:
2 Osb-Platten mit Böcken, fertig.

Wer noch Salat hat, einfach mitbringen, die Meute brauch Futter 

Hat einer Gartenfackeln? Mitbringen!

Auf Musik würd ich gern verzichten, Jens kommt mit Slipknot oder so ähnlich  und Sumse mit Costa Cordalis, das gibt eh nur Streß 

@ Gooni
Tisch behalt mal, ist mir zu aufwändig, den noch zu holen. siehe oben

Hab da noch nen Vorschlag:
Wie wärs mit so ner Art Flohmarkt,
wer irgenwelche Teile zu verbimmeln hat, bringt sie mit, bzw hat ein paar Fotos auf ner Speicherkarte dabei. Nen Rechner wird sich dann wohl finden 
Ich selbst brauch zB ne 180er CL-Bremsscheibe, wenn jemand nen Singlespeeder zusammen bauen will, hätt ich so einiges an Teilen. 

Ach zum Programm:

Der Shoti baut unter fachkundiger Begutachtung sämtlicher Teilnehmer; Kommentare sind erwünscht, ne XT-Kurbel an sein Rad. 

Waldi gibt einen Vortrag, wie man trotz Schuhgröße 43 auch mit Schuhen in Größe 39 klar kommt.

Der Gooni zeigt uns wie man ein eh schon glänzendes Fahrrad noch sauberer bekommt.

Sumse gibt eine kleine Modeschau seiner erotischen Specialized-Unterwäschen Kollektion( die echte mit Karbonfaser)

Der Kris leitet nen Kurs zur perfekten (Ganzkörper-)Rasur.

Und Jens beschäftigt sich mit der Frage: Hauptlager, tauschen oder nicht, und wenn ja, wo bekomm ichs her?


Ich denk, mehr geht nicht 

Grüße,
slang


----------



## JENSeits (21. Juli 2011)

Sehr geil zusammen gefasst Stefan! 

Musik passt fast. Flohmarkt klingt super! Wollte ohnehin nach ner Shimano Kurbelschraube (Imbus) fragen 

Dann stell ich Morgen mal den Rechner an und mach die mobile Festplatte voll - sicher ist sicher 



Wird bestimmt bombig!


----------



## slang (21. Juli 2011)

INbus, lieber Mod 
Aber hab ich hier liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (21. Juli 2011)

Danke  
Ändern tuh ich es zur allgemeinen Belustigung nicht


----------



## slang (22. Juli 2011)

äh, Jens was mir grad einfällt, du meinst die schraube für alte Vierkantlager?
Weil für Oktalink bin ich mir nicht sicher, eine zu haben.
Dann muß die Frage nochmal in die Runde.


----------



## kris. (22. Juli 2011)

*hihi*

@ Slang Du krisst gleich Fanta aufs Auge, krissu!!


----------



## JENSeits (22. Juli 2011)

für die aktuelle SLX soll die Schraube sein


----------



## slang (22. Juli 2011)

Die s Kunstoffding ? Hab ich,
oder so ne Standard M6, oder Kettenblattschraube? Müßte alles da sein.


----------



## JENSeits (22. Juli 2011)

M6 dürfte es sein. Eine der 2 die den linken Kurbelarm kontern. So jetzt back 2 topic.  Mal sehen was ich alles mitschleppe an altem kram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (22. Juli 2011)

Was du so alles kaputt kriegst 

Egal, Programm erweitert.
Uns Jüns eröffnet südländischen Basar


----------



## Sumsemann (22. Juli 2011)

Also!!!

Sehr guter Beitrag oben, Slang.

Das mit dem Flohmarkt finde ich sehr gut 


Das mit den Musikrichtungen werden Jens und ich dann per Armdrücken auslosen 


Hab dann schon mal ne Playlist fertig gemacht... 
juliane Verding, Matthias Reim, Costa Cordales,....
...und das ihr alle schön mit singt 


Bis morgen Jungs


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> *hihi*
> 
> @ Slang Du krisst gleich Fanta aufs Auge, krissu!!



Lass dir das nicht gefallen, Kris! ... weiß doch schließlich jeder das du nur Capri Sonne trinkst!!!


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ach zum Programm:
> 
> Der Shoti baut unter fachkundiger Begutachtung sämtlicher Teilnehmer; Kommentare sind erwünscht, ne XT-Kurbel an sein Rad.
> 
> ...




Nur schade das Panger Lenis wieder abgesagt hat. Hätte super ins Abendprogramm gepasst wenn er uns erklärt wie er zu seinem Namen gekommen ist!


----------



## gooni11 (22. Juli 2011)

Jungs...........?! Ick freu mir so  wa!

Ach und Slang.... Woher bekommst du deine Wettervorhersagen? Aus Südafrika? 
20% Regenwarscheinlickeit.... Bei mir sind es 70% 

Die gute Nachricht ist aber..... Ich bin trotzdem da


----------



## JENSeits (22. Juli 2011)

Ich befürchte ja das es für mich konditionell eine ganz harte Nuss wird! 

Also, ähm, bei der Tour!


----------



## gooni11 (22. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich befürchte ja das es für mich konditionell eine ganz harte Nuss wird!
> 
> Also, ähm, bei der Tour!



Nee wird es nicht. Du fährst mit Sumsemann.... Kann also nix schief gehen

Aber bei mir wird es wohl nicht ganz so schnell. Ein bekannter möchte mit und der ist noch in der anfangsphase . Also .... Der langsamste bestimmt das Tempo ! Wie ich schon sagte


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Nee wird es nicht. Du fährst mit Sumsemann.... Kann also nix schief gehen



... und du fährst mit Waldi!!! 

Und der Waldi ist eh so kollegial, das er den anderen immer den Rücken frei hält, sprich hinterher fährt!  
Bin eh seit Vatertag nicht mehr auf dem Bike unterwegs gewesen und hoffe auf eine chillige Trailrunde evtl. mit Picknick zwischendurch, usw.!


----------



## slang (22. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> . Also .... Der langsamste bestimmt das Tempo ! Wie ich schon sagte



Wie? Aber du musst doch vorne fahren, von wegen Guide und so


----------



## slang (22. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Jungs...........?! Ick freu mir so  wa!
> 
> Ach und Slang.... Woher bekommst du deine Wettervorhersagen? Aus Südafrika?
> 20% Regenwarscheinlickeit.... Bei mir sind es 70%
> ...



Von de.weather.com
Aber jetzt sinds auch schon 30% und nachmittags Schauer,
Und außerdem, hier ist Großstadt, nicht verträumtes Bergdörfchen, da herrscht nen ganz anderes Klima


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (22. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Und außerdem, hier ist Großstadt, nicht verträumtes Bergdörfchen, da herrscht nen ganz anderes Klima



 ... immer druff uff die Lipper!!!


----------



## kris. (22. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Und außerdem, hier ist Großstadt, nicht verträumtes Bergdörfchen, da herrscht nen ganz anderes Klima


 
"Soziale Kälte" heisst das dann...


----------



## Sumsemann (22. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Die gute Nachricht ist aber..... Ich bin trotzdem da



...und was ist daran gut??????


----------



## criscross (22. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> So Jungs,
> langsam wirds ernst
> Vorhergesagt ist leicht bewölkt, 18Grad, Regenwahrscheinlichkeit liegt bei 20%
> Also, drücken ist nicht.
> ...


 
hey slang, 
ich hätte da noch 4 Stk. 203 Shimano Bremsscheiben,
2 mit Centerlook und 2 mit 6-Loch Befestigung.
Haste richtig Bremspower


----------



## gooni11 (22. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...und was ist daran gut??????



gut für DICH daran ist, daß mal wieder jemand in deiner Nähe ist der so tut als würd er dich mögen... Das baut dich wieder auf....


----------



## Sumsemann (22. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> gut daran ist, daß mal wieder jemand in deiner Nähe ist der so tut als würd er dich mögen...



Das hast du jetzt aber süüüüsssss geschrieben 


Sag mal Dicker... kommst du morgen erst bei mir vorbei und wir radeln zusammen zum Treffpunkt hoch?


----------



## slang (22. Juli 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> hey slang,
> ich hätte da noch 4 Stk. 203 Shimano Bremsscheiben,
> 2 mit Centerlook und 2 mit 6-Loch Befestigung.
> Haste richtig Bremspower



Mal schauen, vielleicht komm ich auf die CL-Scheiben nochmal zurück, müßte ich mir andere Adapter besorgen.


----------



## criscross (22. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Mal schauen, vielleicht komm ich auf die CL-Scheiben nochmal zurück, müßte ich mir andere Adapter besorgen.


 
Adapter habe ich natürlich auch noch


----------



## JENSeits (22. Juli 2011)

Möchte jemand etws davon? (Möchte Janiks Auto nicht so zumüllen )

- Fat Albert 2,25 Performance Front 50% Profil
- Muddy Marry 2,5 Performance 80& Profil
- MAxxis Ardent 2,4 exo 25%


?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (22. Juli 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> WANN muss ich morgen überhaupt WO sein?



13.00 Uhr am Eisernen Anton.
Wenn du vorher Salat oder ähnliches abladen mußt, schick mal ne PM


----------



## JENSeits (22. Juli 2011)

UND ich werde Morgen mit Fullface kommen! Bitte Rücksicht drauf nehmen Sumse


----------



## gooni11 (22. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Das hast du jetzt aber süüüüsssss geschrieben
> 
> 
> Sag mal Dicker... kommst du morgen erst bei mir vorbei und wir radeln zusammen zum Treffpunkt hoch?


.................................hmm..........................muss ich wieder warten!! Bis der Herr seinen Kaffee alle hat.....................hmmmm......................................ist gut..

12.30 bei dir... aber wir fahren den anderen weg hoch diesmal... erst Richtung Autobahn zurück und dann links hoch da..... OK?!


----------



## Sumsemann (22. Juli 2011)

...ich wär dir zu liebe auch die Osningstr. hochgefahren.


----------



## JENSeits (22. Juli 2011)

er fährt mit dem rad von sich aus zum treffpunkt.
soweit ich weiß auch früher wieder weg mit dem waldi zusammen, um die ersten würstchen warm zumachen


----------



## pecto69 (22. Juli 2011)

Nabend.

Ich wünsche euch Morgen viel Spass beim Treff !!
Melde mich mal sozusagen 3,5 Wochen ab nach Kroatien
und hoffe nach den Ferien sofort das Bike fertig zu stellen.
Will endlich mit euch ne Runde fahren!

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (22. Juli 2011)

So.... Teil 1 (essenbeschaffen) erfolgreich abgeschlossen!


----------



## JENSeits (22. Juli 2011)

jaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## gooni11 (22. Juli 2011)

so ..... und extra für die *REGENTOUR* morgen..... damit meine Mavic Lieblinge nicht nass werden..... *ein Schlechtwetterradsatz*!
Da kommen sogar *RICHTIGE Reifen* drauf...so Richtige!!




DANKE GUTSI


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. Juli 2011)

Ich muß dann auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben ...

Für die Leichtbaujunkies unter euch das aktuelle Fleischgewicht für morgen: 15,2 kg. 
Das kann sicher Jens noch nicht mal mit seinem Bock toppen!  
... das macht somit ca. 1kg Fleisch pro Kopf. Salate, Baguette, etc. nicht eingerechnet.





... und hier nochmal in Zahlen:

10 x Krakauer
50 x Bratwürstchen
8 x Hähnchenfilet
30 x Grillsteak
16 x Bauchfleisch

... dann noch 8 Saucen, Pappteller und Becher

Baguette besorge ich morgen Nachmittag!

Umgerechnet macht das somit mind. 8 x Fleisch/Würstchen pro Kopf!

... guten Appetit!


----------



## gooni11 (22. Juli 2011)

Yes


----------



## slang (22. Juli 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Nabend.
> 
> Ich wünsche euch Morgen viel Spass beim Treff !!
> Melde mich mal sozusagen 3,5 Wochen ab nach Kroatien
> ...



Ja super , ab in den Urlaub, aber vorher noch nen bisschen jammern 

Und zum Rest:
fett


----------



## slang (22. Juli 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> leider nicht.
> 
> trennst du dich früher von der gruppe?
> 
> ...



Ich fahtr mit dem Rad dahin, bei meinem Tempo dauert das knapp 45 Minuten. Um 12.00 bei mir? Kriegst PM

Und zurück gibts irgenwenn der dir den Weg zeigt 


Und von wegen Flohmarkt:
Ich brauch nen paar dünne Scheibchen(Shimms?) die ich an die Brems fruckeln kann. Bremse is Is2000 und  der Abstand zwischen Bremse und Scheibe ist nicht optimal, ihr versteht? So Unterlegscheiben die nur nen Zehntel dick sind, oder so. Hab keine Lust, hier jetzt ne Unterlegscheibe stundenlang abzufeilen


----------



## Sgt.Green (22. Juli 2011)

Habt ihr gut gemacht !
Ich freu mich schon!


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Hab keine Lust, hier jetzt ne Unterlegscheibe stundenlang abzufeilen



Ich hab es zwar noch nicht ausprobiert aber wenn Du einen
Schraubstock hast, vielleicht bekommt man notfalls damit ne 
Unterlegscheibe noch um einiges gepresst.

... und noch ein kurzes Wetterupdate:

12 Uhr: Regenrisiko 17%
18 Uhr: Regenrisiko 18%

Temperatur: 14-16 Grad


----------



## wolfi (23. Juli 2011)

moin,
ich wünsche euch viel spaß bei dem meeting.
ich sitze seit 06.00 uhr heute morgen in der firma und beaufsichtige umbauarbeiten an unseren druckanlagen. mit open-end und sonntags-zuschlag 
gerne hätte ich euch alle kennen gelernt... aber kann man ja nachholen.
so wie sich das liest, wird es sicherlich noch das ein oder andere treffen geben.
einen garten mit ca. 600 m², teich und grillstelle kann ich übrigens in bi-mitte zur verfügung stellen. dann muss ich nur noch meine frau mit der brut ausquatieren, weil´s besser is 
also, euch allen viel spaß!!!
evtl. gibt es ja einen liveticker?
gruß
wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (23. Juli 2011)

Moin Männers

alle fit?


@Jens

du wolltest glaube ich mit nem FullFace anreisen... 
Das tut echt nicht not!!!

Da wir einen Trai Rundkurs machen und es hier nicht sooo heftige Trails gibt bist du mit Sicherheit mit ner Halbschale besser bedient.



LG
Mattnias


----------



## slang (23. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ich hab es zwar noch nicht ausprobiert aber wenn Du einen
> Schraubstock hast, vielleicht bekommt man notfalls damit ne
> Unterlegscheibe noch um einiges gepresst.
> 
> ...



das funzt nicht, denk ich mal.

Ach, das Wetter, 30% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit, ab 18.00 Uhr leichter Regen(50-60%) 

Also, warm anziehen, aber das wisst ihr ja eh

Frau ausquartiert ist hier übrigens auch


----------



## Sumsemann (23. Juli 2011)

Hmmmm....

Wir haben eine Abfahrt, die die Möglichkeit bietet auch ordentlich zu springen. Ich würde es in die Kategorie Freeride packen. Man kann aber auch die Schanzen umfahren und dann einen sehr schönen Trail.

Ein Trail bietet am Ende eine richtig steile Abfahrt. Ungeübte Fahrer habe da doch schon ordentlich Angst vor einem Überschlag  Aber auch da kann man seitlich nen Chickenway nehmen...

Dann gibts nen Trai der erst gut bergab geht und dann in der Ebene recht eng, zick / zack, zwischen Bäumen durch...

Dann, einfach ein netter Trail... Nix besonderes aber macht Spass 

Und dann noch einer... direkt über einen Bergkamm der auch ordentlich Spass macht 

LG
Matthias


----------



## slang (23. Juli 2011)

Die Runde macht Spaß, keine Angst..

Ich bin allerdings unentschlossen, ob ich nicht mit dem Hardtail fahre, und mich Gooni anschliesse
Marta will getestet werden. Und wenn man mit Gooni fährt muss man ja permanent bremsen


----------



## Sumsemann (23. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Die Runde macht Spaß, keine Angst..
> 
> Ich bin allerdings unentschlossen, ob ich nicht mit dem Hardtail fahre, und mich Gooni anschliesse
> Marta will getestet werden. Und wenn man mit Gooni fährt muss man ja permanent bremsen



*Verräter*


----------



## JENSeits (23. Juli 2011)

Ich werde den Fullface nehmen. Spnst hätte ich nur ne abdunkelnde Brille parat und die Cam würde keine guten Aufnahmen machen. 
Wirds mir halt ein wenig warm am Kopf - wird schon schief gehen!

Hat jemand Lust ein Stativ aufm Rucksack mitzunehmen für schöne Aufnahmen einer guten Stelle? Verträgt sich leider kaum mit dem Fullface, sonst würd ichs mir hinten drauf schnallen.


----------



## Sumsemann (23. Juli 2011)

@Slang...

...wenn du deine Marta wirklich testen willst, dann nimm das Hardtail mit auf die Trails


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. Juli 2011)

wolfi schrieb:


> gerne hätte ich euch alle kennen gelernt... aber kann man ja nachholen.
> so wie sich das liest, wird es sicherlich noch das ein oder andere treffen geben.
> einen garten mit ca. 600 m², teich und grillstelle kann ich übrigens in bi-mitte zur verfügung stellen. dann muss ich nur noch meine frau mit der brut ausquatieren, weil´s besser is
> also, euch allen viel spaß!!!
> ...



Also eigentlich schreit das Treffen jetzt schon nach einer Wiederholung, ohne das es überhaupt begonnen hat. Aber man kann jetzt schon erahnen das es nen Mordsgaudi wird! 

Dein Angebot mit dem Garten ist übrigens super! So kann Slang im nächsten Jahr aufatmen.  Ob's nen Liveticker gibt kann ich nicht versprechen, zumindest kannst Du davon ausgehen das morgen die ersten Fotos und Clips hier zu sehen sind.


----------



## Sgt.Green (23. Juli 2011)

Also hier bei mir könnten wir das auch machen
Vorallem wollen wir ja nicht bei jedem Treffen um Bielefeld rumgondeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (23. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ich fahtr mit dem Rad dahin, bei meinem Tempo dauert das knapp 45 Minuten. Um 12.00 bei mir? Kriegst PM
> 
> Und zurück gibts irgenwenn der dir den Weg zeigt
> 
> ...


 
bevor du dir die Finger wund feilst,
bringe ich dir heute mittag die Scheibchen mit,
hab hier noch 6 Stk liegen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. Juli 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Also hier bei mir könnten wir das auch machen
> Vorallem wollen wir ja nicht bei jedem Treffen um Bielefeld rumgondeln



Stimmt! Vielleicht lässt es sich ja arrangieren das immer abwechselnd im Teuto oder Weser/Wiehengebirge ein Treffen stattfindet.


----------



## slang (23. Juli 2011)

Sauber,
danke schon mal


----------



## pecto69 (23. Juli 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhh, hätte ich mal nicht mehr rein geschaut   



Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ich muß dann auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben ...
> 
> Für die Leichtbaujunkies unter euch das aktuelle Fleischgewicht für morgen: 15,2 kg.
> Das kann sicher Jens noch nicht mal mit seinem Bock toppen!
> ...


----------



## zizz (23. Juli 2011)

Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß,
kann vielleicht jemand die Trailtour aufzeichnen,
für die, wie z. B. mich die leider 
heute keine Zeit haben?

Gruß


----------



## ohropax (23. Juli 2011)

Hi, kann jemand von euch für Nachzügler nochmal kurz zusammenfassen, was jetzt Tango ist?

13Uhr Treff am Eisernen Anton ist Start für die Autobahnflitzer, auch für die Knochenbrecher?

Und kommen beide Touren dort auf dem Rückweg wieder her, so dass man sein Mobil in der Nähe parken könnte? Und wann ungefähr?

Wann seid ihr wieder bei Slang und wo ist das? (PN?)

Gibts Mobilrufnummern zur Koordination eines Zwischendurch-Dazustossens? (PN?)

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Juli 2011)

Janik und ich sind jetzt schon unterwegs - bin per Mail / Handy errichbar


----------



## gooni11 (23. Juli 2011)

So.... Der erste Teil ist abgehakt!

Für mich waren es mit an und Abfahrt immerhin  knapp 60 km und 700 hm mit genau 20 er Schnitt!

Jetzt geht es ab zu Slang ..... Einen heben ..... Oder zwei


----------



## Surfjunk (23. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Janik und ich sind jetzt schon unterwegs - bin per Mail / Handy errichbar



Schiebt mal ein paar Bilder hoch!


----------



## gooni11 (23. Juli 2011)

Und das beste ist......

Gooni ist nicht mal naß geworden..


----------



## gooni11 (23. Juli 2011)




----------



## gooni11 (23. Juli 2011)




----------



## gooni11 (24. Juli 2011)

WATTDATTDENN.....?
Noch keiner hier?!

Jungs ich will BILDER.....!
mfg


----------



## kris. (24. Juli 2011)

Bewegte?!


----------



## vogel23 (24. Juli 2011)

Ich frag mich auch schon, warum hier noch nix los ist. Ist doch gar nicht so spät geworden. Der einzige der ne Ausrede hat ist Slang, der muss noch bis moren Garten aufräumen und Wohnung sauber machen!


----------



## tangoba62 (24. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute,

Ich fand die Ausfahrt gestern auch sehr gelungen,klasse Tour mit neuen Eindrücken.Nur die Gruppe war relativ klein, nur zwei Biker.

Im Ernst: Wir waren knapp dran, ok. Haben uns aber die Lunge bei der Anreise aus dem Brustkorb gepeitscht. Ankunft um 13:03 Uhr und keiner war mehr da. Schon ärgerlich 
Na ja, wir haben dann unsere eigene CC-Tour gemacht und auch immerhin 80 km gesammelt. War dann wieder zufriedenstellend.

Und wenn ich dann das Foto in der Küche so sehe, die Stimmung war ja auch nicht soo der Brüller 

Nichts für Ungut, wir sehen uns bestimmt bald wieder zu ner Tour !

Gruß Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (24. Juli 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich dann das Foto in der Küche so sehe, die Stimmung war ja auch nicht soo der Brüller


 
ää die war echt den ganzen abend über mies.....MTBiker eben

mal sehen ob jens was gezaubert kriegt


----------



## slang (24. Juli 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich auch schon, warum hier noch nix los ist. Ist doch gar nicht so spät geworden. Der einzige der ne Ausrede hat ist Slang, der muss noch bis moren Garten aufräumen und Wohnung sauber machen!



Garten war im Prinzip nichts, Wohnung wischen bis 15.00 Uhr, dann ist Chefin wieder da  ist noch angesagt.

@ tangoba, 
ich glaub das eure Uhren nicht ganz richtig gingen, lange da rumgestanden haben wir da nicht, aber 5 nach wars locker  Ne ernsthaft, . Ich bin mit der anderen Gruppe gefahren, aber ihr hattet die Truppe doch noch getroffen, soweit ich gehört habe, Anschluß wär da doch noch möglich gewesen.

So, ich geh jetzt Grillfleisch essen


----------



## gooni11 (24. Juli 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ich fand die Ausfahrt gestern auch sehr gelungen,klasse Tour mit neuen Eindrücken.Nur die Gruppe war relativ klein, nur zwei Biker.
> 
> ...




nee.... stimmt....

Wart die Bilder ab... egal ob bewegt oder unbewegt..... oh man... der Abend bzw Tag war in meinen Augen obsolut gelungen und obergenial...

@Slang..... guck mal... hab grad noch ein neues (altes) Avatarbild gezaubert!


----------



## kris. (24. Juli 2011)

Joh, eigentlich haben wir uns den ganzen Abend über nur angeschwiegen...


----------



## slang (24. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Joh, eigentlich haben wir uns den ganzen Abend über nur angeschwiegen...



genau, im Rhythmus von Sumses Klingeltönen, 

@ gooni, 
das alte hatte so einen schönen Doom- Style aber so gibts zumindest nen besseren Erkennungswert


----------



## Sgt.Green (24. Juli 2011)

Ich fand den Tag auch sehr gelungen, bis auf die ewige anschweigerei natürlich


----------



## gooni11 (24. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> genau, im Rhythmus von Sumses Klingeltönen,
> 
> @ gooni,
> das alte hatte so einen schönen Doom- Style aber so gibts zumindest nen besseren Erkennungswert



jetzt besser?!


----------



## slang (24. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> jetzt besser?!



Klar, alles ist gut

Ich habe hier grade ca 6,5 Kilo Fleisch und Würstchen in die Tiefkühlung gepackt. 
Ihr wart beim Einkauf mächtig hungrig, was?


So, ich geh nochmal Grillfleisch essen,

und nächtste Woche lass ich mal meine Cholesterinwerte überprüfen


----------



## Huskyspeed (24. Juli 2011)

Moin!!!

Wollte nur sagen Super Wetter
               Super Tour
               Super Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (24. Juli 2011)

Was passiert mir dem rest Fleisch... frosten für das nächste mal? Oder was meint ihr..... *aufteilen.*[email protected] und alle anderen ... wir könnten euch euren Teil per Post zukommen lassen. Ich mach mir die Mühe und hol meinen teil ab...


----------



## slang (24. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Was passiert mir dem rest Fleisch... frosten für das nächste mal? Oder was meint ihr..... *aufteilen.*[email protected] und alle anderen ... wir könnten euch euren Teil per Post zukommen lassen. Ich mach mir die Mühe und hol meinen teil ab...



Ich pack nachher mal nen paar Würstchen in Briefumschläge, Adresse per PM bitte
Derjenige, der das Dip-Zeugs hier vergessen hat, schicke ich ihm dann auch zu 

Ach gooni, DU hast deinen Teil doch im Bauch mitgenommen, mir schien, du hast dich an die 8 Teile Regel gehalten


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Juli 2011)

Nix da, den Rest behält Slang! Da ich davon ausgehe das ihm einige gestern keinen Obolus für die Getränke dagelassen haben (schämt euch!!!), ist das zumindest ne kleine Entschädigung. 

... und von mieser Stimmung in der Küche kann keine Rede sein! Wie war das noch mit dem "Wie bekommt man(n) ne Frau gleich 2x zum schreien"?


----------



## kris. (24. Juli 2011)

Wollten wir die Getränkekosten nicht eh im Nachhinein klären? Ist ja nochmal was nachgekauft worden...


----------



## gooni11 (24. Juli 2011)

Ich .... Will.....
Bildääää .... Und
Filmäää!............

Und.... Ich hab bei Slang bezahlt. Sollte es Leute geben die das nicht gemacht haben...... Schämt euch! Da hatta recht der waldi


----------



## slang (24. Juli 2011)

Leute,
ist schon okay,
klar nen paar haben jetzt nen bissel mehr gezahlt, als andere, aber passt schon, find ich jedenfalls.
Das Veltins ist durch ne Kiste Herforder ersetzt, an Weizen ist ungefähr ne Kiste alle, Wasser ist kaum getrunken, und das hätte ich eh gekauft. Außerdem gibts für die beiden Kisten Pils ja auch noch Pfand, Irgenwer, ich glaub Ulli hat noch Grillkohle gekauft, da ist jetzt auch noch jede Menge da. 
Das Herforder haben sich ja wohl auch nen paar Leute geteilt, usw.


Für mich ist alles in Ordnung.

Außerdem geh ich jetzt nochmal Grillfleisch essen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (24. Juli 2011)

Na dann jetzt: BILDÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ!


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Juli 2011)

... zur Abwechslung wieder ein paar Bilder. Für ne Galerie reichts leider nicht.


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Juli 2011)

Wie bekomme ich hier denn ein Video importiert?

... und jetzt soll nochmal einer sagen, der Waldi hat einen an der Mütze!!! 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/941939


----------



## slang (24. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich hier denn ein Video importiert?
> 
> ... und jetzt soll nochmal einer sagen, der Waldi hat einen an der Mütze!!!
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/941939



Hm, Ladiesday ....Warum bist du da nicht mitgefahren?


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Hm, Ladiesday ....Warum bist du da nicht mitgefahren?



Nach gestern hab ich so meine Bedenken, ob es selbst dafür konditionell gereicht hätte!


----------



## vogel23 (24. Juli 2011)

Was is denn mit jens los? ich will bewegte bilder!


----------



## JENSeits (24. Juli 2011)

halloo?! ich habe auch noch ein privatleben! 

gestern sind das 18,7gb geworden! die müssen erstmal gesichtet und aussortiert werden. Vor Morgen Nachmittag komme ich nicht zum schneiden


----------



## gooni11 (24. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> . Vor Morgen Nachmittag komme ich nicht zum schneiden


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Juli 2011)

Ich könnte euch die Bilder nochmal in ne Diashow knallen! ... die bewegen sich dann auch!


----------



## slang (24. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> halloo?! ich habe auch noch ein privatleben!
> 
> gestern sind das 18,7gb geworden! die müssen erstmal gesichtet und aussortiert werden. Vor Morgen Nachmittag komme ich nicht zum schneiden



Zeig doch schnell mal nen kurzen Spot von Gooni in Nahaufnahme beim Essen, danach drängelt keiner mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (25. Juli 2011)




----------



## JENSeits (25. Juli 2011)

Seid mal nicht so ungeduldig! 

Jetzt mal ein wenig Action, weil wir beim Grillen ja alle eingeschlafen sind 
Den Rest spare ich mir fürs Video auf!


----------



## criscross (25. Juli 2011)

moin,
kein wunder das fast alle eingeschlafen sind,
waren ja auch 18 km mit 590 hm


----------



## slang (25. Juli 2011)

Moment,
die Angelo Truppe ist aber über 30km gefahren, und auch nicht langsam


----------



## gooni11 (25. Juli 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> schnell waren wir nicht!
> 
> ich fands noch recht gemütlich.



wie ich auch sagte, der langsamste bestimmt das Tempo!

Und dafür das mein Bekannter raucht ,säuft und erst vor 2 Monaten angefangen hat waren wir SEHR schnell unterwegs.
Ich fand es ok so!

zudem waren es für mich zb  genau 55km und 770hm in 2std40min. Bedeutet Schnitt über 20... find ich jetzt auch schon nicht sooo langsam.

Für dich...klar , da waren es (nur) 33km oder so und 400 hm .... aber man bekommt auch nicht immer alle Interessen unter einen Hut...ist leider so.
mfg


----------



## criscross (25. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Moment,
> die Angelo Truppe ist aber über 30km gefahren, und auch nicht langsam


sebst schuld,
wat fährste auch mit den Rasern mit .

mit Sumse wars schön flowig, besonders bergauf


----------



## vogel23 (25. Juli 2011)

Nix mehr los hier?

kann doch nicht sein, kaum ist das treffen vorbei, schreibt keiner mehr.

Oder wartet ihr alle auf Jens?  Um dann weitere bilder und videos zu kommentieren?


----------



## Huskyspeed (25. Juli 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> Nix mehr los hier?
> 
> kann doch nicht sein, kaum ist das treffen vorbei, schreibt keiner mehr.
> 
> Oder wartet ihr alle auf Jens?  Um dann weitere bilder und videos zu kommentieren?



Jau Matse haste recht nichts los hier 

Gooni muss arbeiten 

Bei Sumse hat die Bäckerei jetzt auch schon zu


----------



## kris. (25. Juli 2011)

Am Samstag haben sich wohl alle so verausgabt das jetzt erstmal ein Mitteilungs-Tief herrscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (25. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Am Samstag haben sich wohl alle so verausgabt das jetzt erstmal ein Mitteilungs-Tief herrscht.



neee hatta nich.... aber erstens mußte ich arbeiten und zweitens warte ich tatsächlich gespannt auf das zu erwartende Video ...Foto oder was auch immer.....
mfg


----------



## JENSeits (25. Juli 2011)

So Jungs kurzer Zwischenstand!

- Material sichten     |check |
- sortieren und benennen     | check |
- Grundidee erstellen     | check |
- Musik finden     | check |

jetzt habe ich die ersten zwei Minuten grob zusammen!
Bitte habt Geduld, stecken schon 5 Stunden Arbeit drin!


----------



## kris. (26. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte habt Geduld, stecken schon 5 Stunden Arbeit drin!



Dann müsstest Du ja seit ca. 2 Stunden fertig sein.


----------



## Sumsemann (26. Juli 2011)

Lass dir Zeit Jens...

...vor Sonntag habe ich eh keine Chance das Vide zu laden oder zu gucken.

Sumse, der grade mit einer Brötchentüte unterwegs ist 

...und bei z.Z. strahlendem Sonnenschein überrascht ist, was für knackige Mädels hier so früh schon unterwegs sind.


----------



## gooni11 (26. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Lass dir Zeit Jens...
> 
> ...vor Sonntag habe ich eh keine Chance das Vide zu laden oder zu gucken.
> 
> ...



Jens lässt sich doch nur so viel Zeit weil er dich jedesmal sehen muß wenn er das Video bearbeitet......
Da kann ich mir schon vorstellen das er diverse Erholungspausen braucht


----------



## JENSeits (26. Juli 2011)

Ne Erholungspausen ja nicht - aber ständig reist der LCD-Panel hier ein ...





Zwischenstand: fast 4 Minuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (26. Juli 2011)

noch 5 std Arbeit + nochmal so viel Zeit zum uploaden?


----------



## JENSeits (26. Juli 2011)

lasst euch überraschen


----------



## JENSeits (26. Juli 2011)

bin ich denn schon soweit? 
mal schauen was sich machen lässt


----------



## gooni11 (26. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> bin ich denn schon soweit?
> mal schauen was sich machen lässt



ich muß um 13.30 Uhr los arbeiten........


----------



## vogel23 (26. Juli 2011)

mensch der gooni muss gleich los!

und ich kanns auch nich mehr abwarten, ich platze gleich vor neugier!


----------



## vogel23 (26. Juli 2011)

So Jens, ich geh jetzt mal mit dem Hund raus, und wenn ich wieder 

komme will ich ergebnisse sehen!!!!!!!!


----------



## JENSeits (26. Juli 2011)

bla bla bla ....


----------



## Sumsemann (26. Juli 2011)

Lass dich nicht hetzen, Jens

...ich hab Zeit


----------



## JENSeits (26. Juli 2011)

Lass ich mich auch nicht.


----------



## Sgt.Green (26. Juli 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (26. Juli 2011)

Ruhe jetzt!


----------



## slang (26. Juli 2011)

Großartig,
ich will jetzt auch nen Fischbrötchen 


Nachtrag:
Ist auch schön auf die Musik abgestimmt, handwerklich gut gemacht.
Kris-Kopp gibt ja auch kurz Meldung


----------



## gooni11 (26. Juli 2011)

Und ich kanns nicht gucken jetzt....
Bin auf Arbeit.... 
Aber heut Abend! Freu mich


----------



## kris. (26. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Und ich kanns nicht gucken jetzt....


----------



## vogel23 (26. Juli 2011)

Ja sehr geil geworden!!!!!!!!!!!!


GANZ GROßES KINO!


----------



## JENSeits (26. Juli 2011)

*Kommentare, Kritik und Bewertungen sind gerne gesehen! 
*

Die Tage lad ichs dann mal in 1080p hoch.
Für die 1,4gb brauch ich dann aber ne schnellere Leitung und Youtube


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. Juli 2011)

Super Clip, Jens!


----------



## JENSeits (26. Juli 2011)

Dankesehr!

René machts richtig, unterm Video kommentieren


----------



## kris. (26. Juli 2011)

Top!

Mehr davon..!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vogel23 (26. Juli 2011)

@ jens

besteht die möglichkeit das gesamte rohmaterial zu bekommen? wenn ich dir speicher platz mit der post zu kommen lasse?


----------



## Sgt.Green (26. Juli 2011)

Voll gut!


----------



## OWL_Biker (26. Juli 2011)

Sieht sehr gut aus! 

Wart ihr denn (wetterbedingt?!?!) wirklich nur 17 km unterwegs? Weil Wetter war doch gut oder? Viel getrickst dann?


----------



## criscross (26. Juli 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus!
> 
> Wart ihr denn (wetterbedingt?!?!) wirklich nur 17 km unterwegs? Weil Wetter war doch gut oder? Viel getrickst dann?


 
ne, genau genommen waren es 18,5 km SUPER Trails, aber die uphills haben halt etwas länger gedauert , und da wir erst um 13.00 Uhr gestartet sind, war Zeittechnisch nicht mehr drin.
Außerdem mußten wir uns ja auch noch um das Grillgut kümmern .


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. Juli 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> ... aber die uphills haben halt etwas länger gedauert, ...



Jepp! 

... aber wenn das Wetter morgen passt, geht der Waldi erstmal trainieren.


----------



## -Kiwi- (26. Juli 2011)

Schönes Video und nette Trails!
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (26. Juli 2011)

Dankesehr! 
Freut mich das es euch gefällt!

Ja wenn ihr mir Speicherplatz zukommen lasst werde ich euch das Rohmaterial zukommen lassen 

Tourvideos:  3,18 GB
Grillvideos:   14,9GB

Abspielen sollte euer PC die 1080p Videos auf Youtube, sonst wirds nichts 




LG Jens


----------



## kris. (26. Juli 2011)

Echt schade das ich am Samstag arbeiten musste, die Trailtour sieht sehr unterhaltsam aus...


----------



## JENSeits (26. Juli 2011)

Ich fand sie sehr gut! Der fehlende Lift gab bei mir aber außerordentlich Abzüge! 

Entschuldigung nochmal an die Leute die ich aufgehalten habe


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. Juli 2011)

Ich denke die wirst du mit dem Video mehr als entschädigt haben. 

... wäre toll wenn mir jemand die GPS-Daten mal zukommen lassen
könnte. Würde die Tour gerne die Tage mal in einem entspannterem
Uphilltempo fahren.


----------



## Sgt.Green (26. Juli 2011)

War doch entspannt
Für mich jedenfalls


----------



## criscross (26. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ich denke die wirst du mit dem Video mehr als entschädigt haben.
> 
> ... wäre toll wenn mir jemand die GPS-Daten mal zukommen lassen
> könnte. Würde die Tour gerne die Tage mal in einem entspannterem
> Uphilltempo fahren.


 
außer dir hatte keiner ein GPS mit,

da müßte wohl noch mal mit Sumse die Trails abfahren


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. Juli 2011)

Scheint so!!! 

... entspannt was es sicher für alle! Nur meine Pumpe hat leider versagt!


----------



## gooni11 (26. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ruhe jetzt!


----------



## JENSeits (26. Juli 2011)

ne für mich wars nicht entspannt! 

Sagt mal habt ihr beim fahren den Typen links an den Bäumen bemerkt? Ich jedenfalls nicht bis ich das Video angeschaut hatte!


----------



## criscross (27. Juli 2011)

Tunnelblick ?

der ist doch kurz vor uns die Bergkuppe runter marschiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (27. Juli 2011)

Ich war als letztes oben!


----------



## vogel23 (27. Juli 2011)

ich hab doch extra gesagt ihr sollt auf den aufpassen, weil ich den oben noch gesehen hab als der da runter los gegangen ist!
anscheinend hört mir niemand zu!

@ jens: wie soll das denn bei youtube heißen?


----------



## JENSeits (27. Juli 2011)

Du meinst die gute Qualität?

Ist noch nicht oben


----------



## vogel23 (27. Juli 2011)

ne, weil ich das gern noch anderen zeigen möchte! und da is son youtube video besser anzugeben


----------



## JENSeits (27. Juli 2011)

bei youtube stehts noch net drin. vllt stehts morgen bei youtube in guter qualität drin


----------



## zizz (27. Juli 2011)

schickes video
hat jemand die trailtour als gps aufgezeichnet?
und könnte das zur verfügung stellen?? Bitte

gruß


----------



## JENSeits (27. Juli 2011)

Youtube sagt:



> Restzeit ca. 1740 Minuten




Was ich nicht alles für euch mache.


----------



## kris. (28. Juli 2011)

*kopftätschel*


----------



## Tycron (29. Juli 2011)

Also wenn du 24 Stundentrennung hast, kannste das wohl eher knicken, oder?! Die GPS Daten würden mich auch reizen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (29. Juli 2011)

das Video war laut meiner Mutter Heute Morgen um 10 Uhr fertig. Sie hat dann den PC ausgeschaltet,
Ich sitze jetzt in Bremen, schaue bei youtube rein und finde das Video nicht! Unter meinen Uploads steht es auch nicht 

Also das Spiel wieder von vorne, diesmal aber aus Bremen ....


----------



## JENSeits (30. Juli 2011)

Augen auf und auf HD gestellt ....


----------



## DJ-FoFo (30. Juli 2011)

Geniales Video Jens!!! Die Tour scheint ja ein voller Erfolg gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. Juli 2011)

Uiuiui! Der Kris kann einem in HD richtig Angst machen!!! 

... super Arbeit, Jens!


----------



## slang (30. Juli 2011)

Jense!!!
Weitermachen!!!
Viele Gigabyte wollen verarbeitet werden


----------



## JENSeits (31. Juli 2011)

Bitte? Soll ich noch ein Video basteln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vogel23 (31. Juli 2011)

lass mich kurz überlegen,



























öhm, wie wärs mit Ja!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sgt.Green (31. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube wenn Jens das ließt springt ihm die Freude förmlich aus´m Gesicht


----------



## kris. (31. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Uiuiui! Der Kris kann einem in HD richtig Angst machen!!!
> 
> ... super Arbeit, Jens!


 
Und nicht nur in HD.

In RL auch!


----------



## gooni11 (31. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte? Soll ich noch ein Video basteln?


juhuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Sumsemann (31. Juli 2011)

Hi Leut´s

konnte das Video in Bayern wegen schlechter iNet Anbindung nicht gucken...


Meine Frau räumt die Koffer aus dem Auto (bei ihrer Figur kann sie einfach alles tragen  ) und ich hab mich gleich auf den Rechner gestürzt 



@Jens:


----------



## Waldwichtel (31. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Meine Frau räumt die Koffer aus dem Auto (bei ihrer Figur kann sie einfach alles tragen.



Hammer, den muß ich mir merken!!!


----------



## DJ-FoFo (31. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Meine Frau räumt die Koffer aus dem Auto (bei ihrer Figur kann sie einfach alles tragen  )



Da bekommt die Redewendung "jeder hat sein Päckchen zu tragen" doch mal wieder eine ganz andere Bedeutung. Eijeijei, wenn das mal nicht in den falschen Hals gerät  Aber Hey, manchmal muss man einfach Prioritäten setzen ...


----------



## Sumsemann (31. Juli 2011)

DJ-FoFo schrieb:


> Aber Hey, manchmal muss man einfach Prioritäten setzen ...


----------



## vogel23 (31. Juli 2011)

So alle finden das video ja super, dabei wisst ihr ja gar nich dass das nur ein test war, der jens bastelt jetzt erst ma das richtige video, was nochmal besser wird!!!!!!


----------



## slang (31. Juli 2011)

Waldi,
deine Hausrunde wär mir echt zu gefährlich, die Rechtskurve um die Palme herum scheint mir die Schlüsselstelle zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (31. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Waldi,
> deine Hausrunde wär mir echt zu gefährlich, die Rechtskurve um die Palme herum scheint mir die Schlüsselstelle zu sein



War auch echt heikel, die Aktion! 
... aber die Nobby Nic haben mir den Ar... gerettet.
Vor allem der Hochflorteppich im Flur bescherte mir
einige Traktionsprobleme, aber die Palme hatte es
auch in sich. Vielleicht baue ich nächstes mal noch
nen Bunny übers Ehebett ein.


----------



## slang (31. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Vielleicht baue ich nächstes mal noch nen Bunny übers Ehebett ein.



da gibts jetzt aber mehrere Deutungsmöglichkeiten


----------



## Waldwichtel (31. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> da gibts jetzt aber mehrere Deutungsmöglichkeiten



Jepp!


----------



## pecto69 (31. Juli 2011)

Nabendz aus Croatia.

Scheint ja spassig gewesen zu sein...

Hier mal eine Impression meines "Treffens" 









Bis nach den Ferien...

Dirk


----------



## Domme02 (31. Juli 2011)

-.-

_

 hab grad gesehen das das mein 2000. beitrag gewesen ist  ...war ja ein toller Beitrag zum Jubiläum   _


----------

